# Night (A d20 Modern/Future Campaign Setting)



## TheVengefulKoala

The year is 2512, and for roughly 300 years, mankind has been at war. Most of human civilization is clustered in North America, ruled by an theocratic government. But as bad as that might seem at first glance, it is infititely better than the rest of the world. What lies across the Atlantic is blood, death, slavery, and madness.

Mankind is embroiled in a Cold War of sorts with the supernatural, and every day borders shift as a dozen minor skirmishes are won and lost. The vast bulk of humanity is, in fact, enslaved to the monsters that control most of the world. Outside of the New Papal States are the homes of nightmares. Damned things lurk in those ruined lands, and while the undead are the most powerful of humanity's foes, they are by no means the only ones.

But humanity is not without it's champions. For centuries, the Knights of the Silver Cross have protected mankind from the supernatural, and the end of the world didn't change their mission. Scores die every die, but for every Knight that falls, one more day is purchased for humanity.

The year is 2512, and mankind is at war. And a thin, silver line is all that stands between mankind and an eternity of night.
--------------------

This thread is where I'll be posting information about this setting periodically. Feel free to contribute, but please keep the flames to a minimum (constructive criticism, however, is perfectly alright).


*GENRE: *Military/Horror
*PERIOD:* Far Future
*CATEGORY:* Action/Horror
*AVERAGE PROGRESS LEVEL:* 5/6

*INSPIRATION:*
*-MOVIES:* Daybreakers, Van Helsing
*-ANIME/MANGA:* Hellsing, Trinity Blood, Vampire Hunter D
*-VIDEO GAMES:* Hellgate: London


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*TIMELINE*
•*1348:* The Bubonic Plague, better known as “The Black Death”, reaches Europe. The Vatican establishes the _Ordo Equitum Cruce Argentum_, or the Order of the Knights of the Silver Cross. This militant order of knights is tasked to investigate rumors of the plague’s supernatural origins.
•*1350:* The plague in Europe ends. The Knights of the Silver Cross submit their final report on the plague. Through their investigations, the knights learn that the plague was created and spread by vampires in an attempt to covertly conquer Europe. Pope Clement VI charges the order with a new task: safeguarding Christendom from the supernatural.
•*1446:* Johan Krauss, an Inquisitor and member of the Knights of the Silver Cross, authors the _Mysteriis de Inmortuum_, or “Mysteries of the Undead”. This book, using almost a century of investigations, compiled a fairly-accurate representation of the hunting patterns, physiology, and tell-tale signs of vampires, though it was woefully lacking on the subjects of vampiric psychology or society. The Mysteriis became the official handbook of the order’s vampire hunters, and was continually updated whenever new information was learned. Krauss later authored several other guides, such as the _Mysteriis de Lupinotuum _(Mysteries of the Werewolves) and _Mysteriis de Maleficarum _(Mysteries of the Witches). The Knights of the Silver Cross begin training their own mages, in addition to their priests.
•*1665:* The Great Plague of London begins. The Knights of the Silver Cross, recognizing the signs of another vampiric plot, mobilize their English branch. The Tenth Crusade begins.
•*1666:* The Tenth Crusade ends. As the Knights of the Silver Cross take heavy losses in their covert war, they enact a mad, last-ditch plan: start a massive fire, intending to use the arson to rid London of the deeply-rooted vampiric infestation. The plan works, the surviving vampires are easily dispatched, and the blaze is immortalized as “the Great Fire of London”.
•*1940:* The Knights of the Silver Cross begin the Eleventh Crusade to purge Europe of vampiric influence, taking advantage World War II as a cover for their acts. Despite popular rumors within the order, the Knights find no evidence that anyone overly-important in the Nazi-German government has any connection to the undead whatsoever.
•*2025:*
   o *May 6th:* Knights in Asia note a dramatic increase in vampiric activity, including active militarization. The Knights of the Silver Cross begin to make preparations for the possibility of an open attack on humanity.
   o *May 24th:* A combined force of vampire soldiers and human thralls lands on the western coast of the United States. National Guard divisions in the area are mobilized, but are unable to effectively kill the undead. A stalemate develops: the National Guardsmen easily kill the near-mindless thralls during the day, but take heavy losses at night from the vampires.
   o *June 5th:* Vampiric reinforcements arrive in the form of several powerful mages. The entire western coast of the United States is eclipsed for 48 hours. By the time the sun shines again, California, Oregon, Washington, and Nevada have fallen. Other reports of open vampire attacks arise in other countries. In addition, many smaller nations such as Japan, the UK, and Cuba have fallen, due to both invasion and double-agents within their governments. The Grandmaster of the Knights of the Silver Cross, Jacque Bonfils, decides that the situation is dire enough for the Knights to reveal themselves as well.
   o *June 6th:* The Twelfth Crusade begins.
   o *June 18th:* The undead have taken the US west of the Mississippi River. Thankfully, their weakness to fire has become known at this point, and all of the U.S. military’s stored flamethrowers and incendiary weapons are used to hold the line. Meanwhile, detachments of Knights reinforce the militaries of nations across the world.
   o *August 12th:* Despite the assistance of the Knights of the Silver Cross, the Mississippi Line falls after almost three months of resistance. The surviving Knights and National Guard members fall back. Meanwhile, all of Asia except for Russia, most of Europe, and Africa have been conquered by the vampires.
   o *September 2nd:* The United States of America falls, followed swiftly by Canada, Mexico, and all of South America. Evacuated Knights and military personnel from the conquered nations are transferred elsewhere.
   o *October 8th:* Almost all of the Italian Peninsula lays in undead possession. Every available Knight is recalled to Rome, an act that enrages many of the surviving nations. Roughly 150,000 Knights of the Silver Cross are stationed within Rome and the Vatican City. Outside are over 2,000,000 vampires and enthralled humans. The Siege of Rome begins.
•*2026:*
   o *March 15th:* The undead army, despite being held at bay for months by a combined force of Knights, Swiss Guard, and displaced military personnel, finally invades Rome and the Vatican. Fortunately, Pope Alexander IX, most of the higher-ranking officials within the church, and most of the defenders manage to escape successfully to the Knight’s headquarters in Bavaria. The Siege of Rome ends in a Pyrrhic victory: the undead take the city, completing their conquest of Italy. However, the vampiric victory is short-lived, as the Knights detonate three nuclear weapons within the city, destroying it utterly.
   o *March 17th:* The only nations left unconquered are Germany and Russia, with the latter still heavily-contested. The Knights of the Silver Cross, realizing that humanity will soon be completely subjected to the undead, create a plan to establish a foothold in the heavily-infested Unites States.
   o *April 2nd:* A small team of Knights, led by Archmagus Adamo de Luca, land on Manhattan Island. The island is almost-entirely populated by the undead, and is also the current location of the vampiric Royal Family and most of the high-ranking nobility. The Knights detonate another nuclear weapon within New York City. At the cost of his own life, the Archmagus converts the heat and radiation from the blast into light, resulting in the island being sterilized of the undead without any collateral damage. In addition, the sheer volume of ash permanently stains everything on Manhattan black.
   o *April 3rd:* The Knights of the Silver Cross take control of “The Black City”.
   o *July 11th:* After months of rebuilding and clearing out New York City of the remaining undead, the Knights begin the American Reconquista, intent on purging North America of vampires. The remaining vampire nobles, without the Royal Family to keep them unified, degenerate into in-fighting. This allows the Knights of the Silver Cross to conquer territory much more easily. They are assisted by the numerous resistance groups that exist in undead-held areas, which usually join the Reconquista after liberation.
•*2035:*
   o *August 12th:* The American Reconquista ends. The entire continent of North America is controlled by humanity. The Knights of the Silver Cross, exhausted both in manpower and resources, declares the end of the Twelfth Crusade.
•*2050:*
   o *November 8th:* In the 15 years since the end of the Twelfth Crusade, society has rebuilt in North America. America, Canada, and Mexico are now a continent-spanning theocracy, ruled by a “reformed” Catholic Church. Among these reforms is the Edict of Buffalo, issued by Pope John XXIV on November 8th, which allows clergy to marry and have families.
•*2248:*
   o *June 25th:* After over a century of planning and preparation, the Knights of the Silver Cross initiate the Thirteenth Crusade. Pope Urban XV swears that “this will be the last crusade”.
•*2512:* Current year. The Thirteenth Crusade is still going on. Thankfully, in addition to North America, most of Europe, South America, and parts of Asia are now under the control of mankind.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TheVengefulKoala said:


> *GENRE: *Military/Horror
> *PERIOD:* Far Future
> *CATEGORY:* Action/Horror
> *AVERAGE PROGRESS LEVEL:* 5/6
> 
> *INSPIRATION:*
> *-MOVIES:* Daybreakers, Van Helsing
> *-ANIME/MANGA:* Hellsing, Trinity Blood, Vampire Hunter D
> *-VIDEO GAMES:* Hellgate: London




One RPG that could also help (somewhat) in inspiration is the Savage Worlds setting 'Necropolis' and its relaunch (of sorts) as 'Necropolis 2350', by Triple Ace Games.

I have the former in my computer's memory. It's a pretty interesting read.

And Welcome aboard, my man. You ever need guns? I'd be glad to participate with that.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Marco, I need anything anyone would be good enough to provide. So yes. Bring forth your guns.

I'll have an "armory post" up soon detailing some of the Knight's weapons. So afterwards, go nuts. ;D


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Holy Knight Armory*
Headquartered in the Black City, the Holy Knight Armory has been serving the needs of the Order of the Knights of the Silver Cross for the better part of 300 years. Founded in 2230 and owned by the Church, HKA prides itself on producing high-quality firearms and melee weapons for use by the Knights and the other armed forces of the New Papal States.

While blessed and enchanted weapons are available from HKA, they are more costly to make. In addition, blessed and enchanted firearms are much rarer and expensive, due to their mechanical complexity. Each weapon must be dismantled, each individual component blessed or enchanted, and then reassembled. Due to this, blessed and enchanted melee weapons are much more common. However, ammunition can be enchanted and blessed fairly easily.
--------------------







*HKA D6 "Matthew" 9mm Autoloader Handgun (Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 15 box
Size: Small
Weight: 2.5 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 16

The primary sidearm of the Knights of the Silver Cross, the D6 "Matthew" is a sturdy workhorse of a gun. Chambered in 9mm, the Matthew is known for dependability and ease of use. Despite the 9mm's lack of stopping power, especially when compared to other handguns used by the Knights, the D6 is also one of HKA's most easily-customized handguns. As a result, many are also equipped with the Extended Magazine and Autofire Module Gadgets.
--------------------

*HKA D7 "John" .45 ACP Autoloader Handgun (Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 8 box
Size: Medium
Weight: 2.5 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 17

The D7 "John" is another handgun commonly used by the Knights of the Silver Cross. HKA, deciding that "if it isn't broken, why fix it?" updated the ancient Colt M1911A1 model, making it even more durable. Chambered in .45 ACP, the John is most often issued to officers, though many find their way into the hands of lower-ranked Knights as well. There's an unofficial rivalry between the D6 and D7 as to which is a better sidearm. The Matthew boasts a larger magazine and a longer range, but the John beats it out in terms of stopping power.
--------------------






*HKA D8 "Tarsus" 15mm Revolver(Advanced Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 3 Cylinder
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 20

Named after the Turkish city where the Apostle Paul was born, the HKA D8 Tarsus is a break-open 15mm revolver that's perfect for hunting vampires: even with their abilities to regenerate damage and ignore mundane weaponry, the Tarsus can easily blow a hole in many of the undead, even while using conventional ammunition. Even with the substantially counterweighted barrel and extensive angling of the grip, however, the recoil has a very high possibility of dislocating someone's wrist (if not the entire arm). 

Anyone using a HKA D8 Tarsus must spend a move action every round to properly brace the gun. Unless properly braced, characters will recieve 1d4 Nonlethal damage every time they fire the Tarsus. The Tarsus also ignores 5 points of Hardness or Damage Reduction.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*The World of 2512 A.D*





Red areas are under the control of the undead and/or other supernatural creatures. White zones are either unaffected (as in the vampires didn't go there during the Twelfth crusade), or they're part of the New Papal States.

_Coming soon:_ vampire society, more weapons, armor, a write up of the military of the New Papal States, and some info on some of the places above.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*The New Papal States*

The New Papal States are the regions collectively ruled by the papacy. The NPS consists of all of North America (except Cuba, Haiti, and the Dominican Republic), all of Central and South America, Portugal, Spain, Germany, Italy, Switzerland, the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Denmark, half of New Zealand, most of Japan, some of China, and South Korea.

The New Papal States are ruled directly by the Church and, by extension, the Pope. While a similar political entity existed during the Renaissance, the NPS boasts several differences from the original. One such difference is that the papacy is now a hereditary office, due to the Edict of Buffalo. In addition, while Roman Catholicism is the "state religion" of the New Papal States, it is by no means the only one recognized.

Despite the New Papal States' status as a theocracy, on a local level it more closely resembles a democracy. While the established hierarchy of the Catholic Church rules over the NPS as a whole, elected officials administrate local governments. While this keeps the system running smoothly, it also often-times results in rampant corruption.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*HKA D9 "Mark" 10mm Revolver (Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 6 Cylinder
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 17

The HKA D9 "Mark" is a 10mm revolver meant to bridge the gap between the D6 and the D8. Boasting slightly-increased firepower with all the dependability of a revolver, the Mark is popular with members of the Inquisition looking for a good handgun.
--------------------






*HKA D11 Stake Rifle (Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Piercing
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 4 Cylinder
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 20

The Holy Knight Armory's D11 Stake Rifle is one of the most-used designs available. Originally designed due to a need for Knights to be able to stake vampires at long range without a cumbersome crossbow, the D11 model has been in use for the past 200 years. For ammunition, the D11 uses 10mm wooden stakes. The back end of the stakes are encased in a metal shell, much like the casing of a conventional bullet. Using modified propellant, the stake is fired almost exactly like a conventional ballisitic round. While the D11 is nowhere near as silent as a crossbow, it is a battle-tested design, cherished by Knights across the NPS.

10mm stakes are available in cases of 8, with each case having a PDC of 10. Steel-tipped (AKA armor-piercing) and silver-tipped stakes are also available, as per the variant ammunition prices in _Urban Arcana_.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Tarsus has been altered to require Adv. Firearms Prof. It invalidates the other handguns and really the stake gun as well. The other's may have larger magazines and larger range, but the Tarsus stands an excellent chance of provoking a massive damage save with each shot. Thus, it now requires advanced Firearms Prof. to use (it's a revolver, so it's not a new design. But it is different enough to require specialized training, AKA: How Not To Break Your Stupid Fool Arm Half the Time).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Envisioning an prototype version of the Stake Rifle:






More ammunition, but not as reliable (and probably smaller stakes) as the Stake Rifle made by HKA.

Also.... how much advanced is the weapons tech? Because I had a few ideas to adapt (well, more like indulging on my inner Mutant Chronicles fanatic), inculding the ones you see below:
















Yeah. Those, my man, are a SAW with an underbarrel chainsaw, a SAW with an underbarrel flamethrower, and a gauntlet-mounted grenade launcher (and not a 'mini' one).

Concerning weapons-here we go:





*HKA D2 'Purgatory' Combat Flare Gun. (Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
One of the best proven ways to kill vampires is by the act of setting them on fire-because of this, the New Papal States make a point of always outfitting at least one man per strike team with a flamethrower.
However, the situations might arise where it's not possible to use these weapons to their full effectiveness (be this collateral damage, unwieldyness, lack of ammunition, or other things). It is here that the 'Purgatory' Flare Gun comes in. Using phosphorous inside low-velocity flares as ammunition, it is incredibly deadly on vampires.

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire.
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic.
Magazine: 6 Cylinder.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 6 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 15.

If used as a weapon, the target is set aflame and the flare deals 2d6 damage plus 1d6 initial fire damage to the target. The target then must save to avoid catching on fire (see Catching on Fire, pg. 213 of the D20 Modern Core Rulebook).

The flares, if launched into the air, are clearly visible from anywhere within 550 ft of the flare launch position. 

*M857-D Demolition Grenade*






The M857-D Demolition grenade, also known as building poppers or just poppers, were designed as a quick means for SpecOp teams to destroy key target buildings or to collapse bridges without having to expose themselves more than necessary. Poppers can be used like a normal demolitions charge as well. Poppers are designed so that when thrown they will land and adhere to most surfaces.

Damage: 5d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Concussion
Blast Radius: 20 ft
Range Increment: 15 ft
Size: Tiny
Weight: 2.2 lbs
PDC: 17 Mil (+3)
*Game Notes: *Make a Demolition Skill check at -4, then a ranged attack at -2 to throw the grenade at the spot.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

marcoasalazarm said:


> Also.... how much advanced is the weapons tech? Because I had a few ideas to adapt (well, more like indulging on my inner Mutant Chronicles fanatic), inculding the ones you see below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Those, my man, are a SAW with an underbarrel chainsaw, a SAW with an underbarrel flamethrower, and a gauntlet-mounted grenade launcher (and not a 'mini' one).




The Average Progress Level for the setting in 5/6. Weapons tech is...weird. Firearms hover around late PL5, early PL6. The guns are all gunpowder-based; there's no Charge Pistols or Laser Rifles. At the same time, though, the Knights of the Silver Cross make extensive use of melee weapons. Claymores, longswords, pikes, etc.

Basically, for weqpons-tech, think modern-day/near-future, but specialized for killing the undead. The D2 is a perfect example: it's a flaregun, but updated for actual combat.

As for your other pictures...YES. I can see the chainsaw-SAW being manufactured by Von Kampfrad Munitions, the vampiric version of HKA (more on them in a laster post).



marcoasalazarm said:


> Concerning weapons-here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HKA D2 'Purgatory' Combat Flare Gun. (Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
> One of the best proven ways to kill vampires is by the act of setting them on fire-because of this, the New Papal States make a point of always outfitting at least one man per strike team with a flamethrower.
> However, the situations might arise where it's not possible to use these weapons to their full effectiveness (be this collateral damage, unwieldyness, lack of ammunition, or other things). It is here that the 'Purgatory' Flare Gun comes in. Using phosphorous inside low-velocity flares as ammunition, it is incredibly deadly on vampires.
> 
> Damage: 2d6.
> Critical: 20
> Damage Type: Fire.
> Range Increment: 30 ft
> Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic.
> Magazine: 6 Cylinder.
> Size: Medium.
> Weight: 6 lbs.
> Restriction: Restricted (+2)
> PDC: 15.
> 
> If used as a weapon, the target is set aflame and the flare deals 2d6 damage plus 1d6 initial fire damage to the target. The target then must save to avoid catching on fire (see Catching on Fire, pg. 213 of the D20 Modern Core Rulebook).
> 
> The flares, if launched into the air, are clearly visible from anywhere within 550 ft of the flare launch position.
> 
> *M857-D Demolition Grenade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M857-D Demolition grenade, also known as building poppers or just poppers, were designed as a quick means for SpecOp teams to destroy key target buildings or to collapse bridges without having to expose themselves more than necessary. Poppers can be used like a normal demolitions charge as well. Poppers are designed so that when thrown they will land and adhere to most surfaces.
> 
> Damage: 5d6
> Critical: 20
> Damage Type: Concussion
> Blast Radius: 20 ft
> Range Increment: 15 ft
> Size: Tiny
> Weight: 2.2 lbs
> PDC: 17 Mil (+3)
> *Game Notes: *Make a Demolition Skill check at -4, then a ranged attack at -2 to throw the grenade at the spot.




I love the Puratory! And here I was, planning on making it a break-open, single-shell sort of deal! The M857-D is also a win. 


Come on, Enworld! i know that Marco and I aren't the only ones with ideas, here! Help a newbie out with his setting, will you?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TheVengefulKoala said:


> The Average Progress Level for the setting in 5/6. Weapons tech is...weird. Firearms hover around late PL5, early PL6. The guns are all gunpowder-based; there's no Charge Pistols or Laser Rifles. At the same time, though, the Knights of the Silver Cross make extensive use of melee weapons. Claymores, longswords, pikes, etc.
> 
> Basically, for weqpons-tech, think modern-day/near-future, but specialized for killing the undead. The D2 is a perfect example: it's a flaregun, but updated for actual combat.
> 
> As for your other pictures...YES. I can see the chainsaw-SAW being manufactured by Von Kampfrad Munitions, the vampiric version of HKA (more on them in a laster post).




So no railguns, then? Breaks my heart.

What about missiles, then? Mini-missiles and mini-grenades are available?

And what about Mecha? Imagine a mini-mech call-signed 'Hercules' or power armor (actually, more like a very advanced Land Warrior ensemble) callsign 'Hecatonchires'.

Well, then, I'm just gonna have to focus on some pretty nasty firearms.... maybe expy the Lancer and the like.

And hope to hear from ya over on the Coreline, as well, my man.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Hey now! I never said "no railguns" exactly. If we're talking "giant artillery mounted on railway cars", then yes. If we're talking "weapons that use electromagnets to fire a projectile", then those also exist, albiet in a very, very limited form. They're primarily used as mounted weapons, and rather experimental; really, the only knights who have access to them as Special Operations teams.

Power armor: it also exists, but in a more retro-futuristic fashion. Think plate-mail that's mechanically-assisted, and you'll have a very good idea of what's it's like. Mecha: Large-sized are yes. They've only recently entered into widespread use among the Knights, and are mostly used for heavy-weapons support. Rocket and grenade launchers are about like what they are today: 66mm and 40mm, respectively.

As for a Lancer expy: do it! It's probably another Von Kampfrad Munitions product. As a general rule of thumb, if it would violate the Geneva Convention/cause excess cruelty, it's probably made by VKM.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, as of the mecha, I was thinking something similar to what appears on these games:
Fantasy Flight Games [Dust Tactics - Products] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.
Fantasy Flight Games [Dust] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.
AT-43 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We are talking Large-sized (or Huge-sized if pushing it) which have big guns, and are either playing the tank game or are playing the anti-personnel game.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*



*
*HKA D40 "Luke" 8mm Assault Rifle (Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic, Automatic
Magazine: 30 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 11 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 20

The Holy Knight Armory D40 "Luke" serves as the primary weapon for the Knights of the Silver Cross. Chambered in 8mm, the D40 is a rugged weapon, known for dependability in practically all environments. As the standard service rifle for the Knights, the Luke also features a rail system, allowing for numerous attatchments to be used along with the rifle, thus making it a versatile weapon suitable for almost any situation.
--------------------





*HKA D50 "Peter" .45 ACP Submachinegun*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic, Automatic
Magazine: 35 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 6 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 19

The HKA D50 "Peter" serves as the primary submachinegun of the New Papal States. Chambered for the heavy .45 ACP cartridge, the Peter features an all-steel action, encased in a high-durability, impact-resistant composite casing. The D50 is a popular option for Knights in urban warfare scenarios, as the .45 ACP round coupled with the 35-round magazine and high rate of fire allow a single person to clear a room out fairly easily. The Peter is also popular with the Vigiles and with many Special Operations groups, the latter preferring it because of the low velocity of the .45 ACP cartridge, thus making it a suitable round for suppressors.

The D50 "Peter" features a three-round burst setting. When used with the Burst Fire feat, any of these weapons fires only 3 round instead of 5, and can be used with only 3 rounds in the magazine. This setting does not grant the ability to make burst fire attacks without the Burst Fire feat; if you use the setting without the feat, you make a normal attack, and the extra two bullets are wasted.
--------------------





*HKA D28 "Maria" 8mm Semiautomatic Rifle*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 5 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 17

The HKA D28 "Maria" is one of the earlier designs created by the Holy Knight Armory. First produced in 2145, the D28 is a semiautomatic rifle chambered in 8mm, as is standard. Though phased out of active service by the D40 "Luke", the Maria still serves as both a training rifle for Page and Squires, and as a rifle in use by ceremonial colour guards. Despite this, however, the D28 is still produced to the same battle-ready specifcations it always has been, making it also suitable for rear units and for home defense.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, as of the mecha, I was thinking something similar to what appears on these games:
> Fantasy Flight Games [Dust Tactics - Products] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.
> Fantasy Flight Games [Dust] - Leading publisher of board, card, and roleplaying games.
> AT-43 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> We are talking Large-sized (or Huge-sized if pushing it) which have big guns, and are either playing the tank game or are playing the anti-personnel game.




About like that, yeah. As for their roles, most mecha are either in anti-armor or anti-personnel roles, with a slight majority being designed for the latter (call it 55% AP-45% AT). They're mostly in the hands of the Knights and the Vigiles, but the various vampiric nation-states have captured a few, and some have even managed to produce their own.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*HKA D41 "Longinus" 10.6mm Sniper Rifle(Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 10 box
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 23
Named after the Roman Centurion that pierced Christ's side with a spear, the Holy Knight Armory D41 "Longinus" is the primary sniper rifle of the Knights of the Silver Cross. Chambered for the massive 10.6mm round, the D41 falls firmly on the dividing line between "sniper rifle" and "antimaterial rifle". The Longinus was designed to eliminate vampires at long-range, allowing other Knights to mop-up with close-range weaponry. It is, however, slowly falling into disuse due to it's overly-specialized role; most of the vampiric nation-states have militaries primarily made of humans. Nonetheless, it's likely that the D41 will remain in service for at least a few more decades.

This weapon has adjustable fittings, a scope mount, and a standard scope. This weapon has no iron sights, and as such using this weapon without a scope imposes a -1 penalty on attack rolls.

--------------------




*HKA D42 "Manus Dei" 8mm Marksman Rifle(Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 20 box
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 20
Originally designed as an alternative to the Longinus for snipers operating in urban area, the HKA D42 "Manus Dei" has proven itself a capable weapon ever since its introduction 30 years ago. Chambered for the standard 8mm round, the D42 sports semiautomatic fire and a 20-round magazine. It now sees heavy use not only among the Knights, but among the Vigiles as well.

This weapon has adjustable fittings, a scope mount, and a standard scope. This weapon has no iron sights, and as such using this weapon without a scope imposes a -1 penalty on attack rolls.

--------------------




*HKA D15 "Stephen" 20mm Antimaterial Rifle(Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 1 Internal
Size: Huge
Weight: 45 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 26
The HKA D15 "Stephen" is an antique design, dating back almost to the foundation of HKA. Rarely used anymore, the D15 is an antimaterial rifle designed to penetrate the armor of light tanks and APCs. The 20mm is unsuited for antipersonnel combat, lacking accuracy at longer range. Due to the immense recoil and vented firing gases, it is unsafe to use inside of vehicles and in close-quarters. However, when used for its original role as a vehicle-killer, the Stephen is superb.

This weapon has  a scope mount and a standard scope. This weapon has no iron sights, and as such using this weapon without a scope imposes a -1 penalty on attack rolls.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Idea. Just tossing it for now-if necessary, I'll change the backstory:






Archer & Wesson Corporation sidearm M-523 'Moses'. .50 Action Express semi-automatic pistol (with a pretty big clip) with optional conversion to 10mm that adds an automatic fire (and 3-round burst) mode. Underbarrel targeting system which has both range-finding laser sighting and a mini-camera to look around corners.
The corporations shy from using the HKA convention of calling weapons after Biblical references (using instead others which are more fitting, like generals or legends or nicknames), but 'Moses' seemed fitting with this gun because it 'speaks with a great voice and lays down the Law'.

(And I supposed that there are still corporations (if not Mega-Corps) around for the general public. And I had the idea from 'Mythbusters'-but the namesake was a Civil War cannon).


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

marcoasalazarm said:


> And I supposed that there are still corporations (if not Mega-Corps) around for the general public. And I had the idea from 'Mythbusters'-but the namesake was a Civil War cannon.




Beautiful. The Archer and Wesson corporation is a go.

And yes, there's still companies other than HKA. The main difference is that the Holy Knight Armory produces the equipment for the Knights of the Silver Cross, and they're owned by the papacy.

But I can imagine more than a few Knights preferring the Moses to the John or Matthew, for certain.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*ARCHER AND WESSON:*

Created on 2489, the Archer and Wesson Corporation is a relative newcomer to the business world, although they have made advances in large steps in the interim, and consolidated themselves as a solid contender in the weapons industry by using advanced technologies (anything from forging techniques to add-ons) and making their weaponry easy-to-use, battlefield-friendly, and hard-hitting (even if they lack the enchantments and blessings that the HKA adds to its weapons-at least right out of the factory), as well as vehicles (anything from scout bikes to APCs) that are easy to maintain on the battlefield and have the occasional experimental gadget that can assist on its function.

Because of this, Archer and Wesson weapons are used by both corporate forces, the NPS armed forces, and the occasional vampiric opposing force that has managed to steal a shipment or two (an act that, of course, has brought the corporation to the attention of the Inquisition, but close scrutiny has dismissed these thefts as nothing more than routine attempts at resupplying and espionage by the vampiric nations).

The Archer and Wesson Corporation has many foundries and offices located throughout the Americas, the two biggest ones being in Nevada, U.S. and on the province of Alajuela in Costa Rica.

*SAMPLE WEAPONS:*






*ARCHER & WESSON M-523 'MOSES' (.50 Action Express/10mm Heavy Pistol) (Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8 (.50 AE)/2d6 (10mm)
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic/Automatic.
Magazine: 14 box (.50 AE)/20 (10mm).
Size: Medium.
Weight: 4 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
PDC: 18.
*ADDITIONAL NOTES:* The M-523 'Moses' comes with a laser sight (+1 to targeting rolls up to 30 feet away, +2 to Intimidation rolls when active).
The .50 Action Express version of the Moses fires in Semi-Automatic only. The 10mm version features a three-round burst setting. When used with the Burst Fire feat, this weapon fires only 3 rounds instead of 5, and can be used with only 3 rounds in the magazine. This setting does not grant the ability to make burst fire attacks without the Burst Fire feat; if you use the setting without the feat, you make a normal attack, and the extra two bullets are wasted.

The Archer & Wesson Corporation M-523 'Moses'. .50 Action Express semi-automatic pistol (also available in a fully-automatic 10mm version) is the standard sidearm of the A&W sales brochure. Not much is there to say about the gun other than it can be used with gloves worn, it has an intimidating look, and the firepower to back it up. With custom modifications and blessings, the 'Moses' has seen a rising use by the Knights.

The corporations shy from using the HKA convention of calling weapons after Biblical references (using instead others which are more fitting, like generals or legends or nicknames), but 'Moses' seemed fitting with this gun because it 'speaks with a great voice and lays down the Law'.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*The Order of Knights of the Silver Cross*
*Agenda:* To protect Christendom from supernatural threats.
*Structure:* Modernized millitant order.
*Most Common Allegiance:* The New Papal States, Knights of the Silver Cross, Christianity.
*Requisition Limit:* 60 (Illegal)

The Order of Knights of the Silver Cross, often called 'Silver Knights' or just 'Knights', is a millitant order of knights established in 1348. Originally intended to investigate rumors of the supernatural origin of the Bubonic Plague, the Knight's mission changed once they uncovered that the plague was part of a vampiric plot. Over the centuries, the Knights became some of the most proficient vampire hunters in the history of mankind, and was all but single-handedly responsible for reclaiming the North American and South American continents from the undead during the Twelfth Crusade.

In addition to modernized tactics, such as the use of firearms and air support, the Knights have also adopted the structure of a modern military, though it still retains much of its original nature. Knights-in-Training are called "Pages" and "Squires" depending on how far in their training they have progressed. Other ranks are identical to standard military ranks, except that they have the prefix "Knight-" before them (i.e: Knight-Corporal, Knight-Captain). The entire Order is headed by the Grandmaster, usually the most senior Knight in the Order.

The Knights of the Silver Cross act as the primary military branch of the New Papal States, engaging the papacy's enemies across the globe.





*The Vigiles*
*Agenda:* To protect the New Papal States from attack.
*Structure:* Military "home guard".
*Most Common Allegiance:* The New Papal States, The Vigiles
*Requisition Limit:* 30 (Military)

If the Knights of the Silver Cross are the sword of the New Papal States, then the Vigiles (Latin for "The Watchers") are, without doubt, the shield. Fufiling a role identical to the modern-day National Guard, the Vigiles protect the New Papal States from direct attack. They're also responsible for occupying recently-conquered territory and assisting in rebuilding efforts. Of course, many times they're also on the front lines as well. For understandible reasons, the Vigiles are much less capable against supernatural foes.

Their structure is exactly like that of the Knights, except the ranks do not have the "Knight-" prefix.






*The Inquisition*
*Agenda:* To protect the New Papal States from internal threats.
*Structure:* Secret Law-Enforcement Organization.
*Most Common Allegiance:* The New Papal States, Christianity.
*Requisition Limit:* 50 (Illegal)

The Holy Department of the Inquisition of the New Papal States, better known as "the Inquisition" is the secret police of the NPS. Tasked with rooting out heretics (i.e. vampire sympathizers), monsters, and other internal threats, the Inquisition is given carte blanche in its efforts to protect the NPS.

Their "blank check" is a literal term. An Inquisitor is permitted to do whatever they deem necessary to protect the New Papal States; Inquisitors are considered immune from the law, and their personal records are classified until they die. However, the Inquisition reports directly to the papacy. If an Inquisitor has been determined to be a threat themselves, then they're stripped of their status. And that means the law once again applies to them. If the Inquisitor is lucky, they'll be stripped of their status publically. If not, then the Inquisition will wait for the rogue to slip up again before bringing the hammer down on them.

Finding Inquisitors in a military operation is uncommon, but not unheard of. They often perform their duties in the rear: performance reviews, "morale maintenance", and other non-combat duties. That being said, some Inquisitors can be found of the front-lines, though this is ridiculously rare.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

More weaponry from the Archer & Wesson company.





*Archer & Wesson M-411 'Garcia' 10mm Sub-Machine Gun (Personal Firearms Proficiency).*

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic/Automatic.
Magazine: 40 box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 9 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
PDC: 20.

The M-411 'Garcia' Sub-Machine Gun is Archer & Wesson's latest entry into the sub-machine gun market, and it's an interesting proposal, encased in a sturdy package that has no bells and whistles of any kind, easy to obtain and use, and with a nice-sized ammo clip. Because of this, many users perform after-market modifications.






*Archer & Wesson M-435 'Regalbuto' Double-Barreled 12-Gauge Pump-Action Shotgun (Personal Firearms Proficiency).*

Damage: 2d8/2d8
Critical: 20/20.
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 12 box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 9 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
PDC: 17.
*Additional Notes: *The 'Regalbuto' gives a user a +1 bonus on Intimidate rolls. Attack rolls with the ‘Regalbuto’ are rolled once, but the damage of both barrels must be rolled independently.

The 'Regalbuto' shotgun is an intimidating, brutal piece of hardware, which has a recoil powerful enough that the buttstock is almost completely made of shock-absorbing gel when normally it's a tiny piece, and plans for a semi-automatic version have been put on the backburner... for the time being.
Nevertheless, it's the fact that it's an intimidating, brutal piece of hardware which can turn opponents that get too close into splatter that has made it widely sought after by regular police/military forces and the Knights.






*Archer & Wesson M-441 'Hotchner' 5.56mm Assault Rifle (Personal Firearms Proficiency).*

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic/Automatic.
Magazine: 30 box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
PDC: 20.
*Additional Notes:* The 'Hotchner' has a +2 circumstance bonus on Sleight of Hand checks to conceal the weapon. The 'Hotchner' features a three-round burst setting. When used with the Burst Fire feat, this weapon fires only 3 rounds instead of 5, and can be used with only 3 rounds in the magazine. This setting does not grant the ability to make burst fire attacks without the Burst Fire feat; if you use the setting without the feat, you make a normal attack, and the extra two bullets are wasted.

The 'Hotchner' Assault Rifle is Archer & Wesson's newest foray into the assault rifle niche, aimed for the VIP protection and urban assault market. Compact and concealable, rugged, accepting of a wide variety of aftermarket modifications (including illuminators and silencers), packing a well-sized clip and capable of placing every bullet on target in a tight pattern within seconds, the 'Hotchner' does as advertised.






*Archer & Wesson M-451 'Mirren' 7.62mm Semiautomatic Hunting Rifle (Personal Firearms Proficiency).*

Damage: 2d10.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 100 ft.
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic.
Magazine: 10 box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 7 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
PDC: 22.
*Additional Notes:* The M-451 'Mirren' is considered a mastercraft +2 weapon, and as such, it grants a +2 bonus on attack rolls.

The M-451 'Mirren' Hunting Rifle is the newest version of a design that has been with Archer & Wesson since its founding. Although the weapon's appearance might be best described as 'rugged', the firing mechanism is hand-made with the most rigorous standards and the best alloys available, allowing for a gun that will fire true and lethal every single time. The 'Mirren' is capable of accepting most scopes with minor modification, and it's highly sought after by hunters and snipers alike.






*Archer & Wesson M-481 'Jareau' 40mm Grenade Launcher (Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Grenade Launchers)).*

Damage: By Grenade.
Critical: By Grenade.
Damage Type: By Grenade.
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 4 Internal.
Size: Large.
Weight: 10 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3).
PDC: 20.
*Additional Notes: *The M-481 'Jareau' includes the Rangefinding Laser Scope Gadget added to it, and thus cannot be added again. The 'Jareau' is considered a mastercraft +1 weapon, and as such, it grants a +1 bonus on attack rolls.

The M-481 'Jareau' 40mm Grenade Launcher is one of Archer & Wesson's newest forays into the heavy weapons market. As usual, Archer & Wesson decided to go for broke-aside from their usual exacting manufacturing standards, the 'Jareau' includes a rangefinding laser system that allows the grenades to be both fired for detonation upon impact or airburst detonation.






*Archer & Wesson M-491 'Morgan' 5.56mm Man-Portable Minigun (Exotic Firearms Proficiency (Heavy Machine Guns)).*

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: Automatic.
Magazine: 100 Drum/Linked.
Size: Large.
Weight: 18 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3).
PDC: 22.
Additional Notes:

The 'Morgan' is a beast. There is no other way to describe it-especially after one sees the collateral damage. It is made to mow down entire areas and anything that is in them-and in that, the 'Morgan' does a pretty good job.
Archer & Wesson actually took their time to put this weapon on the market, making extensive research in light-weight, heat-resistant materials and miniaturized power cells to make sure that it wouldn't take a beast of a man to carry it around. Even then, a firm bracing is recommended before opening fire, and since its internal ammo reservoir dries up fast, field use of the 'Morgan' is done on a vehicle or with a team of at least two men, both of them carrying additional ammunition for the 'Morgan' aside from their own personal equipment.

(())

You sure there's no mini-grenades? Because there's this sweet design for a launcher that I found ( http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff86/marcoasalazarm/grenadelauncher.jpg ) As a matter of fact... the 'Jareau' is a rocket launcher within that game.

If it can be used, I was thinking of calling it the 'Gideon' or something.

And are there still such calibers as 5.56mm or 7.62mm? I suppose that the Knights don't use them a lot, but there *are* still dangerous things out there which are not vampiric in nature... like animals... and fellow men.

(())

EDIT:





*Archer & Wesson M-506 'Gideon' Mini-Grenade Launcher (Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Grenade Launchers)).*

Damage: By Grenade.
Critical: By Grenade.
Damage Type: By Grenade.
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 8 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3).
PDC: 18.
Additional Notes: 

The M-506 'Gideon' is Archer & Wesson's foray into a recently-created weapons market: that of the miniature grenade launchers. The size of an average assault rifle, created for urban combat, the 'Gideon' is capable of unloading a constant rain of destruction through its rapidly-replaceable ammunition casettes. Just recently out of beta testing stage, many factions (lawful and not) have taken interest in the 'Gideon'.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

...

I think I just had a nerdgasm.

Right.

Uh...

Anyway, while I did say no mini-grenades...Go for it. The Gideon would probably be an experimental design, likely just out of beta.

And yes. While the Knights, and often the Vigiles, use 8mm as their standard cailber, 5.56mm and 7.62mm/7.62mmR weapons are pretty common. Some people, especially those in less..."civilized" areas still use things such as the AK-47 or, if they're deperate, a Mauser Kar98.

The latter of which, of course, being first produced roughly 614 years before the in-game year.


Also, expect some Van Kampfrad Munitions gear up in a jiffy.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Van Kampfrad Munitions*

Count Kasimir von Kampfrad, the ironically German-born ruler of both Great Britain and Ireland, is at the top of the Knights' "Kill-List". Born sometime in the mid-1800s, the Count is one of the oldest and deadliest among the undead. This fact is made even more obvious by his title: von Kampfrad is only one of two known Counts left among the undead nobility that survived the Twelfth Crusade.

But von Kampfrad's position as "Public Enemy #1" doesn't come solely from personal power; a major reason why von Kampfrad is considered one of the NPS' biggest enemies is his industrial and financial might. Count von Kampfrad is the founder, CEO, and owner of Von Kampfrad Munitions, a London-based weapons company.

Specializing in mechanically-simplistic and easy-to-manufacture designs, VKM's products can be found across the world. The company, managed by the undead of London, sells to anyone and everyone...except for the New Papal States. As a result of their easy-to-maintain products, moderately-inexpensive prices, rapid rate of production, and almost total lack of business scruples, roughly 89.4% of opposing forces met by the Knights of the Silver Cross are armed with Von Kampfrad Munitions products.

As bad as this is, it's not the only reason why the Knights have learned to despise the undead arms dealer. His massive factories are staffed with slave labour, in conditions that resemble those in factories during the Industrial Revolution. Despite repeated attempts to infiltrate London and sabotage these factories, all but one of von Kampfrad's original 30 factories are still operation. Air bombing attempts have fared no better. So, for the time being, Knights must accept that Von Kampfrad Munitions, and its undead master, are here to stay.

--------------------




*VKM A1 "Maus" 9mm Autoloader*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 14 Box
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 14

The Von Kampfrad Munitions A1 "Maus" (German for "Mouse") is VKM's signature handgun. Chambered in 9mm, the Maus' frame is constructed entirely of steel, and features a decocking mechanism, a slide catch, and a double-action trigger. The A1 has been exported all over the world, and has a reputation of being a weapon of terrorists, guerillas, and heretics. Owning one while living in the NPS isn't illegal, but rest assured that the Inquisition will take notice.

---------------------




*VKM A2 "Löwe" .44 Magnum Revolver*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 6 Cylinder
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 17

The VKM A2 "Löwe" (Lion) is a powerful .44 magnum revolver, manufactured primarily for export sales. The A2 is a beefy weapon, and is known for being front-heavy, though overall a sidearm. The "lion" has more than earned it's name, if not for its stopping power then most certainly for the revolver's distinctive "roaring" when fired.

A character armed with a VKM A2 gains a +4 to Intimidation checks for the remainder of the scene. This bonus only applies if they have fired at least one round before. This bonus does not apply to NPCs who have not heard or seen the character fire the A2.

--------------------




*VKM A3 "Adler" 9mm Autolader/Carbine*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 10 Box
Size: Medium/Large
Weight: 4 lbs./6 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 18

Modeled heavily after the Mauser C96 handgun, the Von Kampfrad Munitions A3 "Adler" (Eagle) is a "9mm Autoloader-Carbine". Featuring wooden furniture, the Adler was meant as a weapon for those who enjoy the feel of an antique firearm while still intending to use it in combat. Much like it's ancestor the C96, the A3 features a hollow wooden stock that can be attacthed to the grip of the handgun. The stock also doubles as a storage unit for the Adler during transport or storage.

Attaching the stock is a free action. While the stock is attached, the VKM A3 changes size and weight to the second set listed above. In addition, the stock grants a +1 bonus to attack due to the increased stability.

--------------------




*VKM A17 "Gepard" 9mm SMG*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Automatic
Magazine: 30 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 7 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 16

If there is a weapon that, in 2512, could be called the heir to the AK-47, then the Von Kampfrad Munitions A17 "Gepard" (Cheeta) is a strong contender for the title. Constructed from stamped steel and assembled within a minute and twenty seconds, the A17 uses a simple blowback mechanism. So named for its rapid rate of fire, the Gepard lacks the three-round-burst function common in many tactical submachineguns; it even lacks a semiautomatic setting. This doesn't deter sales, however: the A17 is actually one of VKM's best-selling weapons.

Popular with guerillas, terrorists, and criminal, the Gepard is a cheaply-made gun that somehow requires just as much maintenance as most of Von Kampfrad Munition's other products. This, of course, means it requires very little.




Update for tomorrow morning: Vampire Society. If I'm able to post tomorrow evening, then I'll post the revised template as well.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Added stats to the Archer & Wesson weapons.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

I'm loving A&W, Marco! Keep up the excellent work!

Also, updates rescheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Undead Society*

Before the Twelfth Crusade, vampire society was a complex mix of a feudal hierarchy combined with enough back-stabbing and plotting to staisfy even the most machiavellian schemer. Given the enevitable ennui of an eternity of undeath, vampires constantly plotted against each other, both to increase their own status and to relieve boredom.

Vampiric society was ruled by the vampiric Royal Family, and as age correlates to a vampire's relative power, the undead King and Queen were usually some of the oldest in the world. They ruled over an assortment of nobles, who in turn ruled over the undead in a given domain.

After the Royal Family and most of the nobility were flash-fried, things fell apart. With nobody to keep them in line, many of the survivng nobles turned on each other, trying to claim more territory, more slaves, more power. This allowed the American Reconquista to proceed much more smoothly than otherwise. After the end of the Twelfth Crusade, the surviving nobles, agreeing that survival was better than petty personal gain, agreed to (at the least) limited cooperation.

The surviving major nobles meet annually to discuss events and hold a sort of "administrative council". Though it is a more democratic procedure than the old monarchic system, vampire society today is anything about liberty and freedom. Political manuevering is still very common place, and even accepted. The saying "it's not breaking the law if you don't get caught" is a major part of undead life.




Next planned update: the template.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Hey guys. Just bumping this for now.

The updated Vampire Template will be done sometime before Christmas. RL's heckling me right now, but I'm trying.

Also, thanks to my cat and a can of Dr. Pepper, I lost my notes for Von Kampfrad Munition's weaponry. <_<

I'll do what I can, though.




You guys are all welcome to contribute here.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Vampire (Template)*

Vampires speak, read, and write the languages they knew in life.
*Template Traits*

“Vampire” is an acquired template that can be added to any humanoid, or monstrous humanoid (referred to hereafter as the base creature). The creature’s type changes to undead. It uses all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted here.

*Challenge Rating: *Same as the base creature +2.

*Undead:* Vampires have the traits and immunities common to undead.

*Hit Dice:* Change to d12. Vampires have no Constitution score.

*Speed:* Same as the base creature. If the base creature has a swim speed, the vampire retains the ability to swim and is not vulnerable to immersion in running water (see below).

*Defense:* The base creature’s natural armor improves by +6.

*Attacks: *A vampire retains all the attacks of the base creature and gains a claw attack if it didn’t already have one. The vampire’s claw attack deals damage according to its size: Fine 1, Diminutive 1d2, Tiny 1d3, Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8, Huge 2d6, Gargantuan 2d8, Colossal 4d6.

*Special Qualities:* A vampire retains all the special qualities of the base creature and gains the additional special qualities described below. Special Qualities with a * by their name may only be used after the vampire reaches a certain age, as shown on the table below.

*Blood Drain (Ex):*A vampire can suck blood from a living victim with its fangs by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of temporary Constitution damage each round the pin is maintained. These Constitution points are added to the vampire's Constitution, and are lost at a rate of 1 per day. These stolen points do not act as a "real" Constitution score for the vampire.

*Create Spawn (Su):* A humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by a vampire’s blood drain attack may be brought back to "life" as a vampire. The original vampire must transfer one point of Constitution to the victim in order to use this ability. The newly-risen vampire holds no allegiance to it's sire, though many do serve their creators for a time.

*Domination* (Su):*As an attack action, a vampire can crush an opponent’s will just by gazing into his or her eyes. The vampire can attempt to dominate only one target at a time, and the target must be within 30 feet and able to see the vampire. A target that fails a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 vampire’s Hit Dice + vampire’s Charisma modifier) becomes the vampire’s thrall for 1 day per Hit Die of the vampire. The thrall temporarily loses all previous allegiances and adopts a singular, unswerving allegiance to the vampire. If the vampire commands its thrall to do something blatantly self-destructive, the target can make a Will save to break the vampire’s control. If the save succeeds, the target becomes free-willed and regains its previous allegiances. This power costs 1 point of Constitution per use.

*Alternate Form* (Su):* A vampire can assume the form of a bat, rat, or wolf as a move action. The vampire can remain in that form until it assumes another form or until the next sunrise. This power costs 1 point of Constitution per use.

*Children of the Night* (Su):* Vampires command the lesser creatures of the world and, once per day, can call forth a pack of 4d8 rats, a swarm of 10d10 bats, or a pack of 3d6 wolves as a full-round action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve the vampire for up to 1 hour. This power costs 1 point of Constitution per use.

*Damage Reduction 15/Holy/Silver(Su):* As per the ability in the Core Rulebook.

*Fast Healing 5 (Ex):*A vampire heals 5 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 hit points or lower, a vampire automatically assumes gaseous form (see below) and attempts to escape. It must reach its coffin home within 2 hours or be destroyed. (It can travel up to nine miles in 2 hours.) Once at rest in its coffin, its hit points rise to 1 hit point after 1 hour; the vampire then resumes healing at the rate of 5 hit points per round. 

*Gaseous Form* (Su):*As a move action, the vampire (and all its gear) becomes insubstantial, misty, and translucent. The vampire gains damage reduction 20/+1 in this form. Its armor (including natural armor) ceases to modify its Defense, though other modifiers (such as from Dexterity and size) still apply. The vampire cannot attack or use supernatural abilities while in gaseous form. A vampire in this form can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability. It can pass through small holes or narrow openings, even mere cracks. Its gaseous form is subject to wind and cannot enter water or other liquid. This power costs 1 point of Constitution per voluntary use.

*Cold Resistance 20* (Ex):* A vampire ignores the first 20 points of cold damage from any cold-based attack.

*Electricity Resistance 20* (Ex):*A vampire ignores the first 20 points of electricity damage from any electricity-based attack.

*Spider Climb* (Ex):*A vampire can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell.

*Turn Resistance* (Ex):* A vampire has +4 turn resistance.

*Darkvision* (Ex): *Vampires have darkvision with a range of 60 feet. 

*Weaknesses (Ex):* A vampire has several weaknesses, described below. Younger vampires have fewer weaknesses, at the cost of having fewer powers as well.
*Direct Sunlight:* The merest sliver of sunlight deals 2d6 points of damage to a vampire. A vampire exposed to direct sunlight for 1 full round must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 20) or be consumed by fire and destroyed utterly. All vampires are vulnerable to direct sunlight.
*Garlic:* A vampire cannot enter or pass through any 5-foot square containing garlic. A vampire takes a –2 penalty on melee attack rolls against a target wearing garlic.
*Holy Symbol:* A vampire takes a –2 penalty on melee attack rolls against a creature prominently wearing or brandishing a holy symbol. The symbol’s touch deals 1d4 points of holy damage to a vampire, and a vampire reduced to 0 hit points in this fashion is destroyed utterly. This holy damage can be healed only by inflict spells.
*Inviolate Sanctuary:* A vampire cannot enter a privately owned residence unless invited in by the rightful owner or tenant.
*Mirror:* A vampire in view of a mirror cannot use its domination special quality (see above).
*Native Soil:* A vampire cannot sleep during the day without rest in or on soil from it's homeland. This means that it cannot regenerate inside of it's coffin after "death" without said coffin possessing native soil. 
*Running Water:* A vampire cannot cross running water (but may be carried across). A vampire immersed in running water loses one-third of its remaining hit points each round until it is destroyed at the end of the third round.
*Wooden Stake: *Wooden weapons that deal piercing damage (such as wooden stakes, arrows, pool cues, spear shafts, and table legs) threaten a critical hit against a vampire on a natural 20 (unless noted otherwise), even though vampires are normally immune to critical hits. A successful critical hit destroys a vampire instantly, turning it to dust. All vampires are vulnerable to wooden stakes.

*Allegiances: *Previous allegiances are usually lost, and are replaced by any new allegiance the GM deems. Usualy, "Self" is somewhere near the top of the list.

*Ability Scores: *Vampires gain the following ability score increases: Str +6, Dex +4, Int +2, Wis +2, Cha +4. As undead creatures, vampires have no Constitution score.

*Skills:* Same as the base creature (human vampires retain the extra skill points afforded to all humans). Vampires receive a +8 species bonus on Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks.

*Feats:* Vampires gain the bonus feats Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, and Lightning Reflexes, assuming the base creature meets the prerequisites and doesn’t already have these feats. Human vampires keep the extra feat they gained as a 1st-level human character.

*Advancement:* By character class.
--------

*Vampire Age Table:*
Depending upon how long the vampire has been undead...

0-10 Years: 2 Weaknesses (Sun, Stake), 1 Power.
11-50 Years: 2 Weaknesses (Sun, Stake), 2 Powers.
51-100 Years: 3 Weaknesses, 3 Powers.
101-500 Years: 4 Weaknesses, 4 Powers
501-1,000 Years: 5 Weaknesses, 5 Powers
1,001 Years+: All listed Powers and Weaknesses.

Obviously, there are very few vampires older than 1,000 years, or even that approach that age.


Also of note: when the above template mentions a "coffin", it applies to any place the vampire sleeps. A coffin, a crate, a bed, it doesn't matter: so long as there is no sunlight and there is native soil (for those vampires that require it), it does not matter where they sleep.


----------



## ValhallaGH

Fire is an Energy type, not a physical damage.  Damage Reduction doesn't apply to fire, or any other energy (acid, cold, electricity, sonic, positive / negative).
Energy Resistance does apply to these things.


Regeneration makes vampires invincible.  No, literally, invincible.
Creatures with Regeneration treat all damage as non-lethal.  This is why Regeneration requires a Constitution score. (citation*)
Undead are not subject to non-lethal damage. (citation*)
Therefore an undead with Regeneration is actually invincible.  He cannot take damage except from the thing that bypasses his regeneration, and no such damage is specified.  So, vampires over 500 cannot be killed in combat, only by their weaknesses.

Does that fit with your flavor text?  I don't think so, but I might have missed something.


Good luck, this is pretty flipping cool, and I hope my contribution helped.


*If using the d20 Modern non-lethal (and Regeneration rules) then they're still invincible.  The MDT of undead is -, and since they never have to make such checks this can be translated as "ininity".  Creatures with Regen do not take damage less than or equal to their MDT (just what is larger).  So, vampires over 500 are still unable to take HP damage.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Thanks! I will be the first in line to admit that I absolutely and completely suck at statting anything other than weapons. That being said, your critique was very helpful, and I will amend the template as soon as I'm able.

Please, contribute anything else to the setting that you like. And thanks again!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, to tell the truth, I'm rather awful with races myself.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Right! Just a quick bump for now. I'll have some more HKA stuff up sometime this week.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this baby.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*



*
*HKA D65 "Dominus" 8mm Squad Automatic Weapon (Exotic Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Automatic
Magazine: 250 Box/Linked
Size: Large
Weight: 19 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 23

The Holy Knight Armory D65 "Dominus" SAW is considered the core of modern military doctrine for the Knights of the Silver Cross. The average squad of Knights is built around the D65, with the gunner engaging most targets, with the remainder of the squad mopping-up what the support gunner can't kill. Mechanically, the D65 is a simple weapon, featuring a gas-sealed rotating-bolt. Unlike many GPMGs, the Dominus features two fire settings: fully-automatic (which will make you run out of ammunition), and mechanically-slowed automatic-fire (which will make you run out of ammunition, but at a slower rate).

Due to it's high quality of manufacture, this weapon is always considered a mastercraft weapon. As such, it grants a +1 bonus on attack rolls.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*



*
*HKA D18 "Paul" 12-Gauge Double-Barreled Pump-Action Shotgun (Personal Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d8/2d8
Critical: 20/20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 10 Box/10 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 22

Anybody who has attempted to kill a vampire with an unenchanted, unblessed firearm will tell you one thing: you will need a whole lot of gun to do it. The Knights of the Silver Cross know this fact better than anybody. To this end, HKA created the D18 "Paul", a double-barreled pump-action shotgun.

The Paul is a masterpiece of gunsmithing, discharging two 12-gauge shells before the user even feels the recoil. Thanks to the Paul's dual-feed system, two separate types of shells can be loaded at once. Needless to say, something on the business end of the D18 probably isn't getting back up.

Due to it's high quality of manufacture, this weapon is always considered a mastercraft weapon. As such, it grants a +1 bonus on attack rolls. Attack rolls made with this weapon are rolled once, but the damage for each barrel is rolled separately. This weapon also takes a full-round action to reload, or one move action with the Quick Reload feat.
--------------------





*HKA D21 "Benediction" 10-Gauge Lever-Action Shotgun (Personal Firearms Prof.)*

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 4 Internal
Size: Medium
Weight: 7 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 25

Sometimes, a situation calls for devastating close-range firepower combined with concealability. That is where the HKA D21 "Benediction" finds it's niche. despite the abysmally-low capacity, the D21 is favored by Inquisitors who need a powerful shotgun that can fit inside a suitcase.
--------------------





*HKA D57 "Lazarus" .50 BMG Heavy Machinegun (Exotic Firearms Prof.)*

Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: Automatic
Magazine: Linked
Size: Huge
Weight: 82 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 27

The Holy Knight Armory D57 "Lazarus is so named because the distinctive firing noise of the weapon can "wake the dead". While this is an exaggeration, the Lazarus is perfectly capable of making other things dead. Ammunition is fed in through the top of the weapon, and spent cases are ejected from the bottom.

Machined from heavy steel, the D57 is a monster of a weapon, and is usually mounted to a tripod or on a vehicle. Despite the weight, however, it is very-well balanced; provided one can control the recoil, one could use it supported by nothing but a chain attached to the ceiling.
--------------------





*HKA D82 "Exitus" Squad Rocket Launcher (Exotic Firearms Prof.)*

Damage: 8d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: -
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Magazine: 1
Size: Large
Weight: 20 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 34

The HKA D82 "Exitus" serves the Knights as their primary rocket-launcher. The Exitus fires a 80mm fire-and-forget rocket, and is more than capable of taking out armor, infantry, some air support, and small buildings.

When the Exitus rocket hits a target, it detonates, dealing 8d6 damage to all creatures within 10 feet (A DC 16 relfex save for half damage). The exitus ignores 10 points of Hardness when fired at a vehicle, object, or a building. This does not, however, apply to other objects within the blast radius.

TThe D82 requires a full-round action to lock onto the target before it can fire. The Exitus also has a minimum range of 30 feet. If the target is within 30 feet at the time of the launch, the rocket will not detonate.
--------------------





*HKA D66 "Infernus" Flamethrower (No Prof. Needed)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1
Magazine: 15 Internal
Size: Large
Weight: 50 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 41

Fire is a time-honored tradition when it comes to killing the undead. While they're not _vulnerable_ to fire, vampires aren't_ resistant_ to it either. Thus, from the Great Fire of London to the desperate battles of the Mississippi Line, fire is the Knight's preferred method of killing vampires and, more importantly, making sure they stay dead. The D66 "Infernus" is one of HKA's most prized designs. It's a staple of Knight battlefield doctrine, with every squad reccommended to have at least one. It sees use in every theater of the Thirteenth Crusade, and the Vigiles and the Inquisition are just as keen on the weapon as the Knights are.

The Infernus is an alchemical flamethrower, using various chemical reagents, both mundane and arcane, to create a modernized Greek Fire. Other than this feature, the operation of the D66 is identical to a flamethrower from the 20th century. The alchemical mixture means that more fuel can be used than a traditional napalm flamethrower.

Other than the states above, the D66 is identical to the flamethrower found on page 102 of the d20 Modern SRD.
--------------------





*HKA D80 "Cerberus" 40mm Rotary Grenade Launcher (Exotic Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: As Grenade
Critical: As Grenade
Damage type: As Grenade
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 3 Internal
Size: Medium/ Large
Weight: 3/7 lbs.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 32

The HKA D80 "Cerberus" is a tri-barreled 40mm grenade launcher. Construction is of machined steel and composite plastics. The D80 is easily underslung, and comes with a stand-alone launcher system. Each barrel slides open for reloading.

The Cerberus is a dependable workhorse of a grenade-launcher, and is easily suited for both urban combat and demolition is more open areas.
--------------------





*HKA X2 "Anathema" 10mm MAC (Exotic Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 120 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 1 Internal
Size: Huge
Weight: 72 lbs.
Restriction: Illegal (+4)
PDC: 68

The first weapon in the Holy Knight Armory's "X-Series" to be produced for use on the battlefield, the X2 "Anathema" is a MAC, or a "Magnetic Accelerator Cannon". The X2, a highly-experimental design that only began production in 2511, blends technology and magic to create a devastating weapon. The X2 uses powerful electromagnets to propell and enchanted, solid-steel slug. The enchantment on the slugs causes them to explode upon contact with a target, thus dealing massive damage. 

The Anathema is a ridiculously complex and expensive weapon to produce-to date, only six have been made. The sheer size of the weapon also means that the few that exist are either mounted on vehicles or used for stationary defense.
--------------------





*HKA X8 "Hades" Automatic Mini-Grenade Launcher (Exotic Firearms Prof.)*
Damage: As Grenade
Ciritcal: As Grenade
Damage Type: As Grenade
Range Increment: 50 ft.
Rate of Fire: Automatic
Magazine: 50 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lbs.
Restriction: Illegal (+4)
PDC: 53
Notes: For every round spent firing after the first, a cumulative -1 penalty to attack rolls occurs.

The X8 "Hades" is the sick, twisted love-child of an SMG and the Archer & Wesson M-506 "Gideon". Also capitalizing on mini-grenade launchers, HKA created an experimental fully-automatic mini-grenade launcher. The recoil from an insane amount of mini-grenades firing on full-auto makes the X8 more than a little hard to control. But when it comes to clearing an area with a ridiculous amount of explosives, the X8 delivers....even if there's only 50 of them.







I think this makes up for lost time.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*HKA D-G8 Garlic Gas Grenade*
Damage: See Text
Critical: -
Damage Type: -
Blast Radius: -
Range Increment: 10 ft
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1.8 lbs
Restriction:Restricted (+2)
PDC: 19

The HKA D-G8 GGG (Garlic gas Grenade) is a staple of the Knights of the Silver Cross. Upon detonation, the grenade releases a gas made from garlic extract. This gas is extremely detrimental to the undead (or most of them anyway), and functions exactly as a tear gas grenade. The D-G8 does not affect humans, however, making it useless against thralls.
--------------------

*Wooden Stake (Simple)*
Damage: 1d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Piercing
Range Increment: -
Size: Small
Weight: 1 lbs
Restriction: -
PDC: 2

The simple wooden stake- the classic vampire killer. Wooden stakes are typically 8 inches to 1 and 1/2 feet long, and are intended to be hammered directly into a vampire's heart. Doing so will result in the vampire immeditately disintigrating into dust and ash. Stakes are less-effective against humans, but keep in mind that they're still pointy sticks.

The above stats represent any wooden stake: a home-made piece of sharp wood, an old wooden fencepost, or the Holy knight Armor A1 Stake Bayonet (which can be attached to a rifle to make a spear).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Give it to you, my man. It's pretty awesome weapons work.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Thanks Marco! I'm all but done with HKA for now; just need to post some armor and the like, and I'll have everything I planned done.

Then, more Van Kampfrad Munitions.

Hrrn. You know anyone who might want to help contribute to this, Marco? As much as I enjoy your company, it's getting lonely with just us two contributing stuff. Of course, others have posted helpful criticism....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

There's a guy on the Wizards forums called 'kronos182'. He's made a few cool contributions to this:

101 Future Weapons


----------



## kronos182

Indeed I have, marco.
After getting an invite to check out this thread, I've read it over. Definitely interesting setting.
A few questions though.. Are there other supernatural creatures besides vampires running around? Like werewolves? Trolls? Zombies and mummies (probably more located around Egypt and surrounding area).

If vampires are vulnerable to holy symbols, what about if someone held a cross in front of a light source to shine the cross on the vampire? Would it work to keep it at bay like garlic? Would it damage a vampire, although not as affective as touching a holy symbol itself?

German was one of the few countries to not be conquered during the Twelfth Crusade, and still remains under human control, we can assume that the Germans probably have slightly more advanced equipment than other areas as they hadn't been wiped out and had to rebuild entirely? So a company like H&K could still be around, providing high quality equipment, although expensive?

I have a slight issue with the HKA D80 "Cerberus". You say it's a triple barreled 40mm grenade launcher. Looking at the size of the trigger assembly in the picture, only one 40mm barrel can really be there. Also holding 3 40mm grenades in a metal storm style fashion also isn't quite plausible. If it was mini grenades, then yeah, I can see either dual barrel easily, maybe triple, with probably two grenades metal storm style mags.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

kronos182 said:


> A few questions though.. Are there other supernatural creatures besides vampires running around? Like werewolves? Trolls? Zombies and mummies (probably more located around Egypt and surrounding area).




Oooh, questions! Yay!

Anyway, other supernatural creatures do exist. I'll detail them in an upcoming post. If I don't mention it there, you're welcome to update it from there. Keep in mind, though: I'd prefer this not turn into Urban Arcana.



kronos182 said:


> If vampires are vulnerable to holy symbols, what about if someone held a cross in front of a light source to shine the cross on the vampire? Would it work to keep it at bay like garlic? Would it damage a vampire, although not as affective as touching a holy symbol itself?




A holy symbol used in that fashion could keep the vampire at bay, yes. Provided, of course, that the vampire in question is vulnerable to holy symbols. A good number of them are, however, so it's usually not an issue. A lot of vehicles used by the military of the NPS have shutters for their headlights that direct the light into a crucifix-like shape.

As for damaging vampires in such a way, it doesn't work. The holy symbol in question must physically touch them to do damage.



kronos182 said:


> German was one of the few countries to not be conquered during the Twelfth Crusade, and still remains under human control, we can assume that the Germans probably have slightly more advanced equipment than other areas as they hadn't been wiped out and had to rebuild entirely? So a company like H&K could still be around, providing high quality equipment, although expensive?




Heckler & Koch could feasibly exist in 2512. As I said back on page one, weaponry in this setting is similar to what exists now, just slightly more advanced. So laser weapons are out of the question, but miniature grenades and railguns that are (almost) man-portable exist, albiet in limited numbers.



kronos182 said:


> I have a slight issue with the HKA D80 "Cerberus". You say it's a triple barreled 40mm grenade launcher. Looking at the size of the trigger assembly in the picture, only one 40mm barrel can really be there. Also holding 3 40mm grenades in a metal storm style fashion also isn't quite plausible. If it was mini grenades, then yeah, I can see either dual barrel easily, maybe triple, with probably two grenades metal storm style mags.




The trigger assembly would be a problem, yes. But the D80 fires only one grenade at a time. Imagine it as an M203 with three barrels, and those barrels rotate after every shot to ensure that there's a loaded tube ready. Take three times as long to reload, but you don't have to reload after every grenade.


----------



## kronos182

I wouldn't go to the extent of Urban Arcana, but things that usually go hand in hand in horror type settings, so were-creatures, mostly wolves or rats would make the most sense. 
I can see zombies, maybe they are some sort of attempt at bolstering their ranks for fights. Could find some sort of dead body, imbue it with a bit of the vampire's con like in creating a spawn, and also some alchemy chemicals, but since the creature didn't die of the blood drain, it raises as a far weaker undead, and under complete control of the vampire. Possibly used by only a few vampire groups. Just an idea.

Holy symbol shone on vampire only keeps at bay, check.
Here's a question about sunlight though.. Is it light that is just shed by the sun, or is it specific wavelength.. meaning is it UV light? As I'm sure someone could make something, with enough resources, similar to the devices used in the second Blade movie, although a relatively new and prototype weapon used by Spec Ops and the like.

No lasers, and plasma weapons I take it as well, ok. Time to delve into retro tech super weapons XP


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

kronos182 said:


> I wouldn't go to the extent of Urban Arcana, but things that usually go hand in hand in horror type settings, so were-creatures, mostly wolves or rats would make the most sense.




Yep. As I said, I'll have a little snapshot-style guide to the supernatural in this setting fairly soonish. But this is about right.



kronos182 said:


> I can see zombies, maybe they are some sort of attempt at bolstering their ranks for fights. Could find some sort of dead body, imbue it with a bit of the vampire's con like in creating a spawn, and also some alchemy chemicals, but since the creature didn't die of the blood drain, it raises as a far weaker undead, and under complete control of the vampire. Possibly used by only a few vampire groups. Just an idea.




Yes, just an idea. An idea I LOVE. I'd been wonderign how to incorporate zombies into the setting, and that works far too well to not use it. Mighter change some details, but this is a great idea!



kronos182 said:


> Here's a question about sunlight though.. Is it light that is just shed by the sun, or is it specific wavelength.. meaning is it UV light? As I'm sure someone could make something, with enough resources, similar to the devices used in the second Blade movie, although a relatively new and prototype weapon used by Spec Ops and the like.




It's the sun itself. The vampire's weakness to the sun is mostly due to the sun's mystical properties as opposed to any specific wavelength of light.

That being said, UV does tend to cause burns, and enough light can flash-fry the undead (much like what turned NYC into "the Black City"), so a UV-grenade or somesuch would be possible.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Other Supernaturals*

After the Twelfth Crusade, the rest of the supernatural world followed vampires into the proverbial light, either by choice or by necessity. The following information is brief information about the supernaturals in _Night_, other than vampires.

*Werewolves:* _"Vampires and thralls, I can handle...but everytime I hear that howl, I piss myself."_ -an Anonymous Knight.

Werewolves, and their associated cousins such as wererats, wereboars, and werebears, are just as real as vampires. Therianthropes don't need much explanation: they are otherwise-human entities who can shapeshift in animalistic forms either at the full moon or by choice. Werecreatures, while not unaging like vampires, do age very, very slowly.

What makes this a _very bad thing_ is that most therianthropes have hair-trigger tempers, and having a wolf-human hybrid capable of tearing through steel angry at you is a very worrying thing. Unfortunately, lycanthropy and it's associated forms is a degenerative genetic condition, which causes those affected with it to become less and less mentally-stable over the course of their lives. As a result, in many places, werecreatures are mistrusted, feared, or even outright attacked.

In the New Papal States "high-functioning" therianthropes are treated as full citizens, and are awarded every legal protection other citizens get. The only difference is that all werecreatures are required to register their condition as soon as symptoms manifest, and are required to wear yellow armbands in public. This being said, they are fully-accepted in the NPS, even if less than 2% of the population is affected.


*Zombies:* _"Remember: there is no cure for living death. Killing a 'zombie' is no more murder than euthanizing a wounded horse. The best thing you can do for them is neutralize them as quickly as possible."_ -"Threat Identification Guide for the Vigiles, 18th Edition", Major Jameson Roy, c. 2501.

Not all the undead are vampires. Some are in an even worse condition than vampires. Some are unfortunate enough to become zombies. A zombie (also called "Mobile Corpses", "Zeds", "Carnivorous Cadavers", "C.Cs", or "Maggot-Addicts") is created in almost exactly the same process as a vampire. A victim has their blood drained by a vampire to the point of death, but unlike the process of becoming a vampire, a vampire does not transfer their blood to the victim.

The corpse reanimates in roughly 30-45 minutes after death. The reanimated victim is all but completely braindead, is completely loyal to the vampire that created it, and has only one thing on it's mind: food. The zombie will attack anything alive, possessed with the same hunger that affects vampires who are starved for blood. Lacking the specialized dentition of vampires, however, the zombie will simply consume the flesh in an attempt to drain the blood of a victim. To make matters worse, this same condition will be passed on to any human killed by the zombie. Because vampires, past and present, have no intention of endangering the stability of their food supply, they will often destroy the bodies of their victims before reanimation.

Zombies have a "watered-down" curse of vampirism: they're still undead, but different enough to not simply be called flesh-eating vampires. Zombies are phsyically-dead, feeling no pain or fatigue. They have little dexterity and almost no intelligence; doorknobs are a challenge for them, and firearms are thankfully impossible for them to use. However, they're durable, expendable, can follow simple commands given to them by their master, and are immune to sunlight. Because of their rapid rates of "reproduction" zombies are serious business, especially when they occur in the NPS. Because where there's a zombie, there's a vampire...


Tommorrow: part two, covering mages and fae. Kronos, I altered your idea somewhat for the zombies.


----------



## kronos182

Hmm... intersting about were-creatures can be part of the NPS.

Quite ok that you changed how zombies are created. I was thinking about it afterwards and using alchemy to create zombies would be prohibitive in massing a large army quickly.

Oh, something about the HKA D11 Stake Rifle. It says the stakes are 10 mm, is that 10mm diameter or in length? I'm assuming diameter. What would be the smallest size of stake that can affect a vampire?


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

You are correct. the stakes are 10mm in diameter. Lengthwise, the stakes used by the D11 are 140mm.

As for how much wood has to penetrate the heart of a vampire, it must be completely pierced (i.e impaled) by the stake. According to what I've found, the average human heart is roughly 60 milimeters long, and roughly the same again wide. Another thing to note is that while the stake in question may be capped with steel, silver, or other metals, the tissue of the heart must come within actual physical contact with the wood.

As for werecreatures being citizens of the New Papal States, while they're full citizens, there's still a bit of discrimination against them. Plus, any werecreature not wearing their armband in public is fined. And if you're an unregistered therianthrope, then you're _persona non grata_- you don't exist, and the police, Inquistion, Vigiles, or Knights can kill you for no other reason than the fact that you're unregistered.

Thankfully, most therianthropes in the NPS are registered, and there's nothing stopping them from doing what they want to with their lives. More than one werecreature has been a Knight or an Inquistior.


----------



## kronos182

TheVengefulKoala said:


> You are correct. the stakes are 10mm in diameter. Lengthwise, the stakes used by the D11 are 140mm.
> 
> As for how much wood has to penetrate the heart of a vampire, it must be completely pierced (i.e impaled) by the stake. According to what I've found, the average human heart is roughly 60 milimeters long, and roughly the same again wide. Another thing to note is that while the stake in question may be capped with steel, silver, or other metals, the tissue of the heart must come within actual physical contact with the wood.
> 
> As for werecreatures being citizens of the New Papal States, while they're full citizens, there's still a bit of discrimination against them. Plus, any werecreature not wearing their armband in public is fined. And if you're an unregistered therianthrope, then you're _persona non grata_- you don't exist, and the police, Inquistion, Vigiles, or Knights can kill you for no other reason than the fact that you're unregistered.
> 
> Thankfully, most therianthropes in the NPS are registered, and there's nothing stopping them from doing what they want to with their lives. More than one werecreature has been a Knight or an Inquistior.




Has to be at least 60 mm.. a shotgun shell is what... about 2.75 to 3 inches long? Meaning can be 69.85 mm to 76.2 mm. Already coming up with variant shotgun ammo.. shotguns become instant stake shooters, although making the rounds are more expensive than that for the Stake Rifle. Ideas are coming to me..


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Other Supernaturals (Cnt.)*

*Mages:* _"I was fighting in the Hell-on-Earth that's the Chinese Front, 'bout a year ago. My squad and I were low on ammo, wounded, and surrounded by roughly a battalion of OpFor. We had Magus-Captain Clarke with us; he'd been cut off from his squad of knights, linked up with us. He told us to take cover, then called down a massive lighting storm that fried every one with a gun but us. We didn't even have to mop up afterwards. When we checked the Magus-Captain after the storm ended, he was dead where he stood. Calling down that storm fried his insides as much as it did any OpFor."_ -Sgt. Charlie Bolane, 12th Virginian Vigiles.

Ever since mankind first began to record our history, there have been accounts of humans who were, in a way, more than human. Shamans that could call down massive storms, witches creating alchemical brews, soothsayers and oracles fortelling events that would occur decades into the future. Magic exists, and mages (the blanket term for those who can use magic) likewise exist.

Manipulation of the arcane forces of magic is possible by anyone with the proper training, though a certain amount of genetic predisposition is required for more complex magic. This means that anyone can be a mage, provided that they're willing to spend year of their life studying arcana. Unfortunately, a large number of vampires, especially the nobilty, also possess magical talent, due to possibly centuries of study. Likewise, the Knights of the Silver Cross have some of the most-skilled mages in the world (mages in service with the Knights have ranks with prefixes of "Magus", rather than "Knight"), and the most-famous mage of the order, the late Archmagus Adamo de Luca, was canonized as the patron saint of mages.

In the New Papal States, mages are afforded legal citizenship as they are, technically, human (and those that aren't human are probably vampires, and thus need to be shot on-sight). The vast majority of the population do not have regular access to arcane magic, and those that do tend to be wealthy enough to afford the training. There's a great demand in manufacturing for enchanters, and thus citizens skilled in working enchantments into an item permanently are assured employment.

Also, there exist several magic-related medical conditions, the most infamous being Redson-Gertly Syndrome. RGS, also known as "Witch's Withering", is a genetic defect that affects an individual's blood, saturating it with arcane energies. While this results in a more capable mage, it also weakens the body of the affilcted, causing them to prematurely age.


*Fae:* _"Tell you what, blood-sucker. For twenty ducats, I'll lead you through the sewers. And if you throw in that nice ring of yours, I'll tell the Inquisitors after you that you ducked into that bar there."_ -Unknown sprite. Conversation recorded in Los Angeles, CA, NPS.

To most people, sprites, pixies, and elves are thus subject of stories told to young children. This is an image that the fae are only too happy to allow to continue. There are numerous varieties of fae, so many that many scholars working for the Knights of the Silver Cross have simply abadoned their work. But if there's one thing that links all fae together, it's this: they _cannot_ be trusted.

Whatever society the fae have, or even if they have one, is unknown. In fact, it's easier to list everything that is known about them. Fae, in general, seem to be capable mages without any form of training whatsoever. Many scholars theorize that they somehow have a bond with the forces of the arcane, but this is still a mere theory. The fae are also consummate mercenaries, siding with whoever offers them the best deal.

Keep in mind, however, that the fae aren't fighters. While some of the larger ones can handle combat, most are information brokers and spies. They have an unerring knack for appearing long enough to make a deal with somebody, then vanishing after they are paid. Many of the more paranoid people who know of the fae's existence theorize that they engineer events for their own exploitation, but there's no evidence of this.

Wouldn't put it past them, though.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Armor*
The items detailed below are common armors used by the NPS. This is by no means a comprehensive list, and you should feel free to add more.

*HKA "Simon" Body Armor (Light Armor Prof.)*
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Maximum Dex Bonus: +8
Armor Penalty: -0
Arcane Spell Failure: 3%
Speed (30 ft.): 30 ft.
Weight: 3 lbs.
PDC: 25
Restriction: Licensed (+4)

Named for the mage who attempted to purchase divine power from the Apostles, the HKA "Simon" Body Armor is designed to allow a mage in combat to utilize their full arcane power, while still remaining reasonably-protected. The suit itself consists of a form-fitting black bodyglove, featuring a Type-IIA kevlar vest that has been reinforced with bands of metal.


*




*
*HKA "Watchman" Combat Armor (Medium Armor Prof.)*
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Maximum Dex Bonus: +4
Armor Penalty: -4
Arcane spell Failure: 25%
Speed (30 ft.): 30 ft.
Weight: 10 lbs.
PDC: 28
Restriction: Licensed (+4)

The standard combat armor for the Vigiles, the HKA "Watchman" features Type-III kevlar armor covering the chest, shoulders, and neck. Out of all of HKA's armors, the Watchman is the one with the most variation (some models feature additional armor, such as bracers and shinguards. German regiments of the Vigiles tend to wear armor accompanied by a _Stahlhelm_-like helmet). All of these variations are functionally-identical, however.

*HKA "Paladin" Battle Armor (Light Armor Prof.)*
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Maximum Dex Bonus: +5
Armor Penalty: -2
Arcane Spell Failure: 10%
Speed (30 ft.): 30 ft.
Weight: 5 lbs.
PDC: 20
Restriction: Illegal (+4)

HKA "Paladin" Battle Armor. Trading defense for mobility, the Paladin features a light steel sallet, metal-reinforced Type-II kevlar vests, and light steel bracers and shinguards. Favored by Knights in scout and sniper roles, the Paladin is one of the easier armors to use. Unless a member of the Knights of the Silver Cross, it is illegal to own a suit of Paladin armor (though exceptions are sometimes made, such as if a Knight leaves a suit to their children-most likely with the expectation that they use it).

Paladin Battle Armor features the Intregrated Equipment (Night Vision Goggles) Gadget, the Integrated Equipment (Gas Mask) Gadget, and the Integrated Equipment (Walkie-Talkie, Professional) Gadget, all of which are located in the helmet. These Gadgets are unremoveable, and cannot be added again.

*HKA "Crusader" Battle Armor (Medium Armor Prof.)*
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Maximum Dex Bonus: +3
Armor Penalty: -4
Arcane Spell Failure: 25%
Speed (30 ft.): 25 ft.
Weight: 30 lbs.
PDC: 27
Restriction: Illegal (+4)

The Holy Knight Armory "Crusader" Battle Armor bridges the gap between the lighter Paladin and the heavier Templar armors. The Crusader features a steel helmet, breastplate, pauldrons, gauntlets, and greaves. In addition, the armor features a layer of Type-IIA kevlar. Unless a member of the Knights of the Silver Cross, it is illegal to own a suit of Crusader armor (though exceptions are sometimes made, such as if a Knight leaves a suit to their children-most likely with the expectation that they use it).

Crusader Battle Armor features the Intregrated Equipment (Night Vision Goggles) Gadget, the Integrated Equipment (Gas Mask) Gadget, and the Integrated Equipment (Walkie-Talkie, Professional) Gadget, all of which are located in the helmet. These Gadgets are unremoveable, and cannot be added again.


*



*

*HKA "Templar" Battle Armor (Heavy Armor Prof.)*
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +9
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Maximum Dex Bonus: +6
Armor Penalty: -6
Arcane Spell Failure:
Speed (30 ft.): 20 ft.
Weight: 45 lbs.
PDC: 35
Restriction: Illegal (+4)

The iconic armor of the Knights of the Silver Cross, the HKA "Templar" Battle Armor is a fusion of archaic armor forging techniques and modern body armor. Templar armor utilizes steel plates of varying weights, combined with Type-III kevlar to create a comprehensive, if heavy, suit of armor. The stats above indicate a typical suit: many are enchanted, mastercrafted, or just plain decorated. Unless a member of the Knights of the Silver Cross, it is illegal to own a suit of Templar armor (though exceptions are sometimes made, such as if a Knight leaves a suit to their children-most likely with the expectation that they use it).

Templar Battle Armor features the Intregrated Equipment (Night Vision Goggles) Gadget, the Integrated Equipment (Gas Mask) Gadget, and the Integrated Equipment (Walkie-Talkie, Professional) Gadget, all of which are located in the helmet. These Gadgets are unremoveable, and cannot be added again.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Right. Next update should be some more VKM stuff, with an overview later on the various militaries of the vampiric-nationstates.


----------



## kronos182

*Heckler & Koch*

Heckler & Koch is one of the few companies that survived the vampire incursions during the Twelfth Cursade and through the Thirteenth Crusade to present. Known for good quality weapons, H&K has kept up that tradition of reliable and tough weapons. Over the years H&K has also experimented with some rather unusual, although effective weapons over the years.

Many of H&K's older designs are still around, usually through refurbishing or through newer production runs to produce larger amounts of weapons cheaply, though not sacrificing quality, for home defense.



H&K FP7A4. (Personal Firearms Proficiency)
One of H&K's more popular weapons, based on the old FP6 shotgun, the FP7A4 is a 12 gauge pump shotgun with a 20 inch barrel that fires 3 inch shells, and features a reinforced construction to allow it to make use of dragonbreath rounds repeatedly. Well balanced and comes with mounts for underbarrel attachments like stake or silver plated bayonets, or lights.

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballastic
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic.
Magazine: 6 internal.
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Lic (+1)
PDC: 14.
Game Note: Mastercrafted weapon grants a +1 to attack. Can easily mount bayonets or lights. Also can make use of dragonbreath rounds without making the weapon unreliable.


New Ammunition
Stake Shotgun Rounds
These shotgun rounds are basically shotgun shells filled with a wooden stake instead of shot or a metal slug. Available only in 3 inch shells, and can be made in 12 and 10 gauges. Reduce damage die by 1, so d10 becomes d8, d8 becomes d6, reduce range by 10 ft, and adds a -1 penalty to attack rolls. Allows critical hits against vampires as per rules for stakes against vampires. 
PDC 16 for a case of 10 shells.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

I'm liking what I've seen so far, Kronos!


----------



## kronos182

An alternate version of a weapon I made in the 101 Future Weapons thread.. 





The Falcon 
Well crafted and balanced, some people have started to combine many martial arts styles that use small bladed weapons combined with fighting styles that people would consider part of 'gun'fu'. This does reduce the number of weapons one has to carry into combat, one does have to be careful not to slice themselves when using the Falcon. The Falcon makes use of new advances in propellants to give it enhanced damage capacity and range over standard 9mm rounds, although they are slightly more expensive than normal 9mm.

Falcon (PL 5 Personal Firearms Proficiency feat)
Damage: 2d8 gun / 1d4 blade
Critical: 20 gun / 19-20  blade
Damage Type: Ballistic for gun, slashing for blade
Range Increment: 50 ft / melee
Rate of Fire: Semi / -
Size: Small
Weight: 3.7 lbs
Ammo: 11 box gun, 
Purchase: 18 Res (+2)
Masterwork weapon grants a +1 to attack for both shooting the gun and using the blade. The blade is also coated in silver to better combat supernatural creatures vulnerable to it, so can not be added again, although silver bullets can still be used. 
Alternate weapon gadget applied. Note that the blade and gun can both be used at the same time, however user will still suffer normal penalties for shooting into melee without proper feats, although is considered armed with a melee for such circumstances.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

A handgun with an underslung blade. This is exactly what this setting needs.

Hilariously, Von Kampfrad Munitions manufactures a weapon known as the "Falke", which is German for Falcon.

Von Kampfrad is probably not amused.


----------



## kronos182

Let him not be XP
With the blade being silver plated and masterwork quality, it already bypasses damage reduction or vulnerabilities of at least two supernatural beings, PLUS it takes to being blessed and magically enhanced quite easily. That would put a definite thorn in any creature's side when they get a gut full of silver bullets then get their head sliced off by a holy blade by the same weapon XP


----------



## kronos182

*H&K Ignis Gladius, aka Flaming Sword*

One of H&K's more eccentric ideas in combating vampires, the Flaming Sword is just that.. A well crafted sword, attached to a flame thrower. Many critics say the design is quite unwieldy, having a sword attached by a cable to tank on one's back, but with advances in metallurgy, H&K has managed to make the tank stronger, and light enough to survive the rigors of melee combat. 
The sword component, is usually a longsword, slightly thicker than normal, silver plated, with special alchemical treating to protect it from the heat of the flame thrower. The fuel cable connects at the pommel, with the firing button on the crossguard. The flame comes out of a channel that runs along the length of the blade, coming out of the tip, making aiming the flames quite easy. 
H&K decided to use a more Latin name to appeal to the NPS Knights in wanting to use this sword in their fight against the vampire threat, although it has shorter range than a normal flame thrower.

Using it as a sword only requires archaic weapon proficiency, and the cable is easily detached and reattachable as a move action. Using it as a flame thrower requires no proficency. To use the flame thrower and sword together at the same time, requires exotic weapon proficiency flame sword. With the feat, someone can make an attack in melee with the sword and the flame thrower in a short controlled burst, dealing both sword and fire damage to only the hit target. This increases the amount of uses by 50% if all such uses of the flame thrower are made in this manner, but fire damage is reduced to 2d6 when used in such a manner.

H&K Ignis Gladius
Damage: 1d8+1 sword, 3d6 flame thrower (2d6 if used in short controlled bursts against same target as the sword with the exotic weapon feat flame sword)
Critical: 19-20/x2, -
Damage Type: Slashing, Fire
Range Increment: melee, 15 ft line
Rate of Fire: 1
Magazine: 15 Internal
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lbs sword, 45 lbs flame thrower.
Restriction: Military (+3)
PDC: 43
Ignis Gladius is considered a +2 masterwork weapon, +1 to attack roll and +1 damage with the sword, is also silver plated, and has integrated alternate weapon gadget of flame thrower already and can not be added again. 

An interesting note, if the sword is blessed, the fire that comes out has been noted to also be enhanced with the blessed ability. This brings a whole new meaning the the phrase "Holy Fire" when warriors armed with blessed Ignis Gladiuses are on the field.

One of German's greatest Knight squads of about 25 years ago were armed with early versions of blessed Ignis Gladius. The twelve Knights burned a holy swath through a vampire incursion that managed to storm Berlin with their horde of zombies and thralls. Many vampires will tell newly created vampires to beware knights with flaming swords, for they are death to the undead. A form of boogie man for vampires, and a rallying icon for humans and their allies.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

....

I am so glad I sent you that PM over on the Wizards boards. This is exactly the kind of weapon that fits this setting so well, it's not even funny.


----------



## kronos182

Out of curiousity, how much magic is available? Like spell level caps and the like?


----------



## kronos182

H&K Anti Dominance Goggles

These goggles help Knights resist the domination effects of vampire gazes. Although they will not make them immune, it does help, and every little bit helps against the evil vampires. Special goggles that fit tightly against the face, using special crystals with a reddish tint to them. It was found that specially grown crystals seem to block the dominating effects, however they are expensive to grow. The goggles can be incorporated into armour helmets just like nightvision goggles, but both can not be used at the same time.
Benefit: Grants a +4 equipment bonus against a vampire's dominating gaze. However it also imposes a -2 to spot and search checks beyond 30 ft, also a -2 to attack rolls over distances of 30 ft.
PDC 34 Res (+2)


----------



## kronos182

HK MG725







The MG725 is HK's premier heavy assault rifle, featuring dual ammo drums. With the dual feed system, the 725 can switch between two different ammunition types, even in the same burst, firing from one drum then the other, or firing from one drum exclusively until it is empty then drawing from the other. One of the interesting features of the 725 is it can use standard 8mm rounds which is standard of the NPS, but can also use 8mm rounds using the caseless XY propellant for enhanced range and damage. The favoured loads of most users is one drum of standard or armour piercing rounds, the other drum of silver set on an alternating drum use, allowing burst fire to be particularly effective. As an added bonus, the stock contains the bayonet for easy storage, plus it also contains a hand axe, which can be made available in silver upon request.

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 14.7 lbs
Ammo: 2 40 round drums
Purchase: 21 Mil (+3)
Has mounting for underbarrel bayonet, and light or rangefinder lasers on the sides of the barrel. Amxidexterous design with casing or dud round ejection out the bottom. Concealed bayonet and hand axe in stock.
If using the XY Propellant rounds, increase range by 20 ft, increase damage by +2, increase cost of rounds by PDC+2.

If used on automatic mode, or even burst, while drawing from both drums, and each drum has a different type of ammo, example explosive and silver bullets, those in the autofire area are affected as if by both types. Thus, damage reduction is ignored by the silver plus take explosive damage, but take ballistic damage from the weaker bullet in the group. So if one bullet does 2d8+1d4 fire and the other is 2d10 silver, the target would take 2d8 +1d4 fire with silver by passing their damage reduction.


----------



## Aberzanzorax

This seems like a cool idea (I especially enjoy the variant zombie idea).


While the guns and weapons are really cool, I wonder if you could also share a bunch more about the rest of the setting?


Very good stuff!


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

kronos182 said:


> Out of curiousity, how much magic is available? Like spell level caps and the like?




Standard rules. Both Mages and Acolytes can store as many spells as they have slots for.



kronos182 said:


> H&K Anti Dominance Goggles




I love this idea. The Vigiles would probably keep a ton of these on-hand, both for combat useage as well as to hand out to civilians in emergencies.



kronos182 said:


> HK MG725




Another fine Heckler & Koch product!



Aberzanzorax said:


> While the guns and weapons are really cool, I wonder if you could also share a bunch more about the rest of the setting?




Most certainly! Expect such an update by tomorrow, at the latest!


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*A Military Overview of the 26th Century*

In 2512, there's two sides to the Thirteenth Crusade: the New Papal States, and the various vampiric nation-states. The NPS is a massive theocracy that dominates the Western Hemisphere. On the other hand, the vampiric states have the numeric advantage, but are fractured and uncooperative with one another.

It is this final fact that contributes to the slow progression of the Thirteenth Crusade: once the military of the New Papal States sufficiently weakens one of the vampiric lords, their neighbors rush to strike while they have the opportunity to obtain more territory for themselves. This leaves the Knights, Vigiles, and other soldiers of the NPS caught in the midst of an undead battle royale, which usually results in casualties and a hasty withdrawl.

The militaries of the vampiric nation-states are similar to those of the 19th, 20th, and 21st centuries. The vast majority of the miltary, and by extention the civilian population, is comprised of average humans. In the past, especially during the Twelth Crusade, the vampires made use of enthralled humans. In the 26th century, however, most of mankind has lived in subjugation to undead masters that they consider the undead to be superior without having their wills broken. That being said, thralls still have a place in many vampiric militaries, and find uses as everything from cannon fodder to suicide bombers to fanatical shock troopers.

The structure of the militaries of the vampiric nation-states are virtually-identical to those throughout history, but are most similar to those of the British Empire during the Victorian period. Officers are most-typically vampires, much like how British officers where usually nobility. Humans comprise the enlisted men and the non-commissioned officers. On occasion, humans who distinguish themselves in some way may be promoted to officer ranks. Usually, this promotion is accompanied by conversion into one of the undead, but occasionally, this is not the case.

The New Papal States, on the other hand, is slightly different from 21st-century militaries. This is most evident in squad composition: the squad is built around the support gunner. The squad's gunner uses their SAW to engage and eliminate most targets, and keep those they cannot eliminate pinned. The role of the other soldiers in the squad is to neutralize hostiles that the gunner cannot. In addition, squads will usually have a flamethrower operator, who's main purpose is to provide incendiary cover and eliminate hostiles who are dug-in. The squad's flamethower-operator also serves to mop-up any undead opposition that exists, and to incinerate corpes if need be.

If the squad in question is comprised of Knights of the Silver Cross, a Magus or Chaplain may also be present within the squad. The Vigiles, who usually lack such roles, tend to compensate for their lack of arcane and divine magic by increasing the amount of firepower and/or explosives in their load-out. Inquisitors, when engaged in combat operations, tend to favor small, highly-trained squads that usually engages in Special Operations and wetwork.


----------



## kronos182

TheVengefulKoala said:


> Standard rules. Both Mages and Acolytes can store as many spells as they have slots for.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this idea. The Vigiles would probably keep a ton of these on-hand, both for combat useage as well as to hand out to civilians in emergencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fine Heckler & Koch product!
> 
> 
> 
> Most certainly! Expect such an update by tomorrow, at the latest!




Thanks, and I thought you'd like the Anti Domination goggles. I mean, after centuries of fighting vampires, the Knights have had to have found some ways over the years to fight against the stare, and now.. they finally shared such ways with major manufacturers to come up with other better means that allows them to produce more. 

Hell, I'm sure there's probably even ways to hold off vampiric transformation the Knights might know of, if they get to a victim fast enough. Or prevent were-creature's transformations to keep more dangerous ones to make them a bit more managable... *Strokes chin* gene therapies that help hold back the degenerating effects of lycanthropcy... weakening the were creature, but allows them to retain their higher functions far better... hmm.. yes... *Pulls out a pen and paper and jots down more ideas* 

Can't wait for more write ups on were creatures, info about other countries and the like.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

On the note of vampiric transformation, I've actually thought about the idea of vampiric Knights. I might do a write-up later addressing that.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Two ideas.

One is that the Knights have a 'better to die than be Turned' mentality, and so several (if not all) of them have on their armor or implanted on themselves a self-destruct charge (something like a Fireflush grenade) that goes off if they die and are not revived in a short period of time (the charge has several sensors on it that detect when another person of the Orders is nearby (possibly trying to revive the Knight) and when the Knight has been Turned).

Like I said, several (if not all) Knights have this. The higher the rank you have within the Order, and the more secret information that CANNOT be placed in enemy hands passes through yours, it becomes mandatory.

Also, I was thinking that the Knights, or the Corporations, or one of the really crazy remaining governments, are experimenting with something that will give any vampires that try to consume the population or soldiers a rather *lethal* case of indigestion (seen 'Stargate: Atlantis'? Think the Hessian (sp?) Drug-which got turned into a disease on the late part of the series). This could be biological, or chemical.

Might or might not have the side-effect that the Hessian Drug had (which was high chances of it killing you), but well... 'victory or death'.


----------



## the-golem

This is .... fantastic. I find myself _virtually_ drooling.

One question though, regarding were-creatures within the NPS. I think it's cool they're allowed, and it fits, since _everyone_ knows therianthropes are natural enemies of bloodsuckers. 

However, what safeguards are in place to prevent them changing and going buckwild and chewing people up for din-din? Perhaps the armband has a shift inhibitor built in? In my mind, I'm picturing a divice that gives an electric shock like those doggie collars when trying to leave the yeard. Alternatively, the same armband could inject a deep deep sedative to knock out the weres during full-moon, etc.

If a sedative is used, perhaps a similar substance exists that allows were-knights to trigger a partial change. (Think Bane from DC Universe, perhaps)

Thanks for this awesome writeup, btw.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

marcoasalazarm said:


> Two ideas.
> 
> One is that the Knights have a 'better to die than be Turned' mentality, and so several (if not all) of them have on their armor or implanted on themselves a self-destruct charge (something like a Fireflush grenade) that goes off if they die and are not revived in a short period of time (the charge has several sensors on it that detect when another person of the Orders is nearby (possibly trying to revive the Knight) and when the Knight has been Turned).
> 
> Like I said, several (if not all) Knights have this. The higher the rank you have within the Order, and the more secret information that CANNOT be placed in enemy hands passes through yours, it becomes mandatory.
> 
> Also, I was thinking that the Knights, or the Corporations, or one of the really crazy remaining governments, are experimenting with something that will give any vampires that try to consume the population or soldiers a rather *lethal* case of indigestion (seen 'Stargate: Atlantis'? Think the Hessian (sp?) Drug-which got turned into a disease on the late part of the series). This could be biological, or chemical.
> 
> Might or might not have the side-effect that the Hessian Drug had (which was high chances of it killing you), but well... 'victory or death'.




I'm definitely going to incorporate this somehow. Great idea!



the-golem said:


> This is .... fantastic. I find myself _virtually_ drooling.
> 
> One question though, regarding were-creatures within the NPS. I think it's cool they're allowed, and it fits, since _everyone_ knows therianthropes are natural enemies of bloodsuckers.
> 
> However, what safeguards are in place to prevent them changing and going buckwild and chewing people up for din-din? Perhaps the armband has a shift inhibitor built in? In my mind, I'm picturing a divice that gives an electric shock like those doggie collars when trying to leave the yeard. Alternatively, the same armband could inject a deep deep sedative to knock out the weres during full-moon, etc.
> 
> If a sedative is used, perhaps a similar substance exists that allows were-knights to trigger a partial change. (Think Bane from DC Universe, perhaps)
> 
> Thanks for this awesome writeup, btw.




Your admiration is greatly appreciated. Feel free to contribute anything you feel like would fit!

I'll do a write-up of vampiric Knights, expand on some equipment tailored for the above two ideas. I'll start as soon as I'm done with my shower.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*"Solis" Self-Destruct Package (Universal Armor Gadget)*
Sometimes, the vampires get lucky. Sometimes, they end up converting a Knight of the Silver Cross to a state of eternal undeath. Due to the close kinship that "related" vampires have, a Knight who is privy to vital secrets will sometimes be forced to divulge those secrets to the undead abomination that corrupted them.

Some Knights know information that is far too vital for undead ears to hear. Once a Knight of the Silver Cross reaches the rank of Knight-Captain, they're considered to have enough access to military intelligence of sufficient importance to warrant additional protection. Knight-Captains will, after promotion, have a "Solis" (Latin for "Sunrise") SDP installed within their armor. The Solis uses specialized sensors to detect the presence of vampiric blood within the Knight. When such an event occurs, the Solis will activate, injecting an alchemical variant of white phosphorous into the Knight's corpse, burning it from within to prevent vampirization. Should the Knight die under any other circumstances, the Solis will be removed after their armor and corpse is recovered.

*PDC Modifier:* +6
--------------------

*NPS Indentifcation Armband*

Under the law of the New Papal States, citizens afflicted with lycanthropy or any of the variant disorders is required to register with a national database as soon as symptoms begin to manifest. Werecreatures are also required to wear yellow armbands when in public. But these armbands serve a secondary purpose to simply identify therianthropes.

Each armband has a pair of integrated devices that help to prevent murderous rampages by lycanthropic citizens. The first device senses the phase of the moon, and delivers a high-voltage, low-amperage electrical shock (equivalent to 3d6 nonlethal Electrical damage) if the therianthrope attempts to leave a designated area during the full moon. This effectively places the werecreature under house-arrest during the full moon.

The second device is an auto-injector unit (identical to the Injector Unit on page 196 of the _d20 Future_ Rulebook). This injector unit monitors the therianthrope's emotional state via their heartrate and other factors. Should the wearer of the armband become angry and attempt to voluntarily change, a suppressor is administered to prevent a change. The injector can be fooled, however, with a DC 20 Bluff check.

Knights, Vigiles, and Inquisitors often replace this suppressant with an accelerant, making a voluntary change easier. This is a definite advantage in combat, as there's nothing worse to square off against than a werecreature with military training who happens to be pissed-off.

*Size:* Tiny
*Weight:* -
*PDC:* First is free, a replacement armband has a PDC of 3.
--------------------

*Metamorphosis Suppressant*

Administered by the armbands worn by therianthropic citizens of the New Papal States, this chemical is an alchemical brew that makes it harder for a werecreature to voluntarily shift form. Usually administered automatically, the suppressant causes Control Shape Skill checks to suffer a -3 penalty to all rolls made to change shape, voluntary or not. Conversly, it offers a +3 bonus to resist an involuntary change or to return to humanoid form.

*Size:* Diminutive
*Weight:* -
*PDC:* 7
--------------------

*Metamorphosis Accelerator*

Some werecreatures have professions in which being able to shift to a hybrid or animal form, and quickly, is a boon. The opposite of the suppressant, this chemical is often used by therianthropic Knights, Vigiles, and Inquisitors. The accelerator causes Control Shape Skill checks to suffer a +3 penalty to all rolls made to change shape, voluntary or not. Conversly, it offers a -3 bonus to resist an involuntary change or to return to humanoid form.

*Size:* Diminutive
*Weight:* -
*PDC:* 16
*Restriction:* Military (+3)
--------------------





Next update: a write-up of the Crux Cruenta, a secret organization of vampiric Knights.


----------



## the-golem

Hehehehe. This is much better than anything I could have written. 
Bravo good sir. I salute you.



TheVengefulKoala said:


> *NPS Indentifcation Armband*
> 
> Under the law of the New Papal States, citizens afflicted with lycanthropy or any of the variant disorders is required to register with a national database as soon as symptoms begin to manifest. Werecreatures are also required to wear yellow armbands when in public. But these armbands serve a secondary purpose to simply identify therianthropes.
> 
> Each armband has a pair of integrated devices that help to prevent murderous rampages by lycanthropic citizens. The first device senses the phase of the moon, and delivers a high-voltage, low-amperage electrical shock (equivalent to 3d6 nonlethal Electrical damage) if the therianthrope attempts to leave a designated area during the full moon. This effectively places the werecreature under house-arrest during the full moon.
> 
> The second device is an auto-injector unit (identical to the Injector Unit on page 196 of the _d20 Future_ Rulebook). This injector unit monitors the therianthrope's emotional state via their heartrate and other factors. Should the wearer of the armband become angry and attempt to voluntarily change, a suppressor is administered to prevent a change.
> 
> Knights, Vigiles, and Inquisitors often replace this suppressant with an accelerant, making a voluntary change easier. This is a definite advantage in combat, as there's nothing worse to square off against than a werecreature with military training who happens to be pissed-off.
> 
> *Size:* Tiny
> *Weight:* -
> *PDC:* First is free, a replacement armband has a PDC of 3.
> --------------------
> 
> *Metamorphosis Suppressant*
> 
> Administered by the armbands worn by therianthropic citizens of the New Papal States, this chemical is an alchemical brew that makes it harder for a werecreature to voluntarily shift form. Usually administered automatically, the suppressant causes Control Shape Skill checks to suffer a -3 penalty to all rolls made to change shape, voluntary or not. Conversly, it offers a +3 bonus to resist an involuntary change or to return to humanoid form.
> 
> *Size:* Diminutive
> *Weight:* -
> *PDC:* 7
> --------------------
> 
> *Metamorphosis  Accelerator*
> 
> Some werecreatures have professions in which being able to shift to a hybrid or animal form, and quickly, is a boon. The opposite of the suppressant, this chemical is often used by therianthropic Knights, Vigiles, and Inquisitors. The accerlerator causes Control Shape Skill checks to suffer a +3 penalty to all rolls made to change shape, voluntary or not. Conversly, it offers a -3 bonus to resist an involuntary change or to return to humanoid form.
> 
> *Size:* Diminutive
> *Weight:* -
> *PDC:* 16
> *Restriction:* Military (+3)
> --------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next update: a write-up of the Crux Cruenta, a secret organization of vampiric Knights.


----------



## kronos182

New Ammunitions

Anti-Metamorphosis Rounds
Sometimes, the armbands of registered werecreatures doesn't always work, or when fighting rogue or wild werecreatures, you need something that will force a change in said werecreature.
These 12 gauge rounds use a far more potent version of the Metamorphosis suppressant used in the NPS armbands in a discarding sabot hyponeedle. 
Increase range of the shotgun by 15 feet as the discarding sabot needle gains more speed than conventional 12 gauge rounds. Deals only 2d4 non lethal damage, and forces a Control Shape check to turn human but the werecreature will suffer -6 to resist the change.
PDC 23 Restricted (+2) for a case of 10 rounds.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Crux Cruenta*

_"You ask how we can still serve God, even when we are like this? Then let me educate you. We cannot. It is impossible for unholy abominations such as we to play any role in the Father's plans, save for destruction. We are all Hell-bound. Every one of us._

_"Which is why we continue to serve God, even like this. Only by kneeling and praying and asking forgiveness of our Lord, only by slaying His enemies to the last, only be dying in His name...do we have any hope of redemption."_ -Knight-Colonel Jakob Edson, Commander of the Crux Cruenta.


Knights die every day. Scores of holy warriors die across the planet every day to ensure that humanity sees the next sunrise. But sometimes, the unthinkable happens, and those Knights do not stay dead.

Sometimes, a Knight will become a vampire. For whatever reason their creator had, be it a perverse sense of humor or just good old-fashioned bloodlust combined with a desire for revenge, some knights become the undead. Sometimes they're too low-ranked to have a Solis, or sometimes that device malfunctions, and other times the Knight is vampirized while out of their armor. No matter the circumstances, it is at this point that their careers, and often their lives, are officially over. 

Most Knights who become undead end their unlives themselves, their last sight on Earth a sunrise. Other Knights, particularly those who are devout Catholics, will have their comrades or a priest end their unlife. And, if the individual in question has a particularly valuable skill-set, they may be recruited by the Crux Cruenta.

Latin for "the Bloody Cross", the Crux Cruenta is a secret subdivision of the Knights of the Silver Cross comprised of roughly 30 Knights who suffer the curse of vampirism. They engage in secret military operations against the vampiric nation-states, using the vampire's own powers against them. They are similar to standard Knights, save that none of them have any Solis device (no matter their rank), and their armor is altered to remove any religious icons. In addition to this, their armor is painted a crimson red, and many urban legends circulate in both the vampiric states as well as the NPS about "blood-armored ghosts".

The Crux Cruenta is a closely-guarded secret of the NPS; only a handful of people know about them. Knowledge of their existance is considered treasonous for non-military personnel, and soldiers who ask too many questions may find themselves facing a court-marshall.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Made a few minor edits. Nothing much. I'll get my ideas for later stuff in order, then post some VKM stuff.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*



*
*VKM A18 "Schakal" 9mm Covert Submachinegun (Personal Firearms Prof.)

*Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic, Automatic
Magazine: 30 Box
Size: Medium/Large
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 19

The Von Kampfrad Munitions A18 "Schakal" (Jackal) is a 9mm submachinegun manufactured by VKM. Almost as popular and wide-spread as the A17 Gepard, the A18 was designed from the ground-up as a weapon for covert operations. The design features a simple blowback action with a telescoping bolt. The cocking handle sets at the top of the weapon, and features a notch to permit sighting with the A18's iron sights. Construction is of inexpensive stamped metal, and the action is sealed to prevent fouling due to dirt.

The Schakal features a top-mounted rail to permit optical attachments, and the barrel is fitted with an integral suppressor. Although the weapon's firing is audible, determining the location of the weapon by sound alone requires a successful DC 15 Listen check. When loaded with cold-loaded ammunition, the weapon is silent; a DC 15 Listen check is required to notice the sound of the weapon firing. The metal stock of the A18 takes a move action to remove or attach. While attached, the stock gives a +1 bonus to attack rolls, but makes the Schakal a Large-sized weapon.
--------------------





*VKM A22 "Stier" 7.62mm Battle Rifle (Personal Firearms Prof.)

*Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic, Automatic
Magazine: 30 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 20

The VKM A22 "Stier" (Bull) is a 7.62mm battle rifle favored by most of VKM's customers. The A22 features a heavy-duty all-steel action. The weight of the action, combined with the 7.62mm round's recoil, led VKM to attempt to make the rest of the weapon as light as possible while still maintaining accuracy. An example of this is the handguard: a simple plastic tube with rails for attachments.

This weapon suffers a -1 on attack rolls due to it's heavy recoil. This weapon will never become unreliable.
--------------------





*VKM A23 "Kojote" 5.56mm Assault Rifle (Personal Firearms Prof.)

*Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic, Automatic
Magazine: 30 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 7 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 19

The VKM A23 "Kojote" (Coyote) is a more traditional rifle, constructed of plastic with a gas-operated steel action. Chambered for the slightly weaker 5.56mm, the A23 is nonetheless a fine weapon, and sees almost as many sales as the A22 Stier, if not more.


----------



## the-golem

If there's a vamp-knight brigade, there must be one for the were-knights, no? 

Did a bit of research, and tried to find a "cool" sounding name. Let them Hereby be known as *Crux Impetuosa* which translates as Impetuous Cross (  ) or Impatient/Impulsive/Frenzied. I'm fond of "the frenzied cross" myself.

Of course, if you can think of something better...


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Golem, your ideas continue to be awesome. I was thinking that werecreatures would serve in any division of the Knights of the Silver Cross, but having a specialized unit for them works just as well. I'll definitely do a write-up of them as soon as I'm able.


----------



## kronos182

*Magus Facio*

"We bring magic to the masses" - Magus Facio slogan.

"You see, most supernatural critters are immune or highly resistant to normal bullets. Many need special materials, which can be expensive to get your hands on for most people. But _magic_, that's the equalizer! Sure, magic can be expensive, but with the advantage of not having to keep buying silver bullets when you can just unleash a little magic into those nasty supernatural critters, well, these things pay for themselves pretty damn quick! This isn't a weapon you're buying, this is your _life_!" - Salesman offering a range of Magus Facio arms.

Magus Facio, or Magic Service, is a civilian owned company in southwestern Ontario, Canada that researches and manufactures magical arms and equipment. Most of their gear is sold to the Knights to aid in the fight against the vampire hordes, but some of their equipment are sold to civilians for home defense. 

Some of their unique discoveries has been that whole weapons don't need to be enchanted to add a limited use ability. One of their more popular enhancements of this type is adding a magical 'grenade' to some of their shotguns. Also their discovery of multiple use magical tattoos has been a major boon to many users. Although weaker than normal magical tattoos, the ability to activate them multiple times has far outweigh any lack of potency.

Magus Facio Burninator
The Burninator is a fairly basic pump action shotgun offered by Magus Facio. Reinforced construction allows it to use dragonbreath rounds without making it unreliable, supports the 3 inch 12 gauge rounds makes it fairly flexible. A few runes are carved into the solid wood stock, with a small fire opal mounted at the front of the pump/ammunition tube. What makes the Burninator favoured is when you move the safety switch to 'Burninate' and pull the tirgger, a gout of magical flame shoots from the opal. Although it can only be used 5 times a day, it is a far cheaper alternative to buying and switching to dragonbreath rounds constantly.

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Magazine: 6 internal
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 23
Game Note: 5 times per day the Burninator can cast Burning hands dealing 3d4 points of fire damage with a range of 10 ft.


Burning Gloves
These are heavy combat gloves with heavy leather, Kevlar lining and steel plating to protect the back of the hands and knuckles. Each knuckle has a small fire opal mounted on them. These gloves can be used as if they were brass knuckles, and when slapped together and the command word spoken, they burst into flames, adding fire damage to unarmed strikes. 
Game Effect: User's is considered armed if even unarmed, unarmed strikes can deal lethal damage, and when activated, deal 1d6 points of additional fire damage for 5 rounds. Can be activated 5 times a day.
PDC 22


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

The Crux Impetuosa is still a WiP, expect it soon.

In the meantime, here's the Inquisition's version of the Miranda Rights. These are mostly a formality, and if an Inquisitor "forgets" to say them...nothing really happens.


*Inquisitor's Declaration of Arrest*

[Display Warrant of Arrest and weapon (if applicable)]

[Insert Name Here], you are under arrest for the crime(s) of [Insert Crimes of the Accused], or the suspicion thereof. The Holy Department of the Inquisition of the New Papal States requests that you submit yourself peacefully, and without resistance. We offer you a trial by an Inquisitorial Tribunal court, and swear that no harm shall befall you before or during your trial. Refusing to submit yourself is tantamount to a confession of guilt, and you will be dealt with accordingly.

Will you comply?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gotta get to work on more weapons.

Ideas: 






The 'Hedgehog Grenade'. When it explodes, it tosses frag and stakes all over the place. A vampire (or a human) that is unlucky to be on the way gets something (or several somethings) that are bound to HURT.






The Archer & Wesson 'Reaper' SMG. Enhanced with a prototypical motion detection and targeting augmentation device, the 'Reaper' is perfect to eliminate fast-moving targets (such as a vampire's familiars).






The 'Sapper' Mine Launcher. Used for area deniability, the 'Sapper' launches a variety of anti-personnel mines: Frag, flames, flash-bang charges (for perimeter alarm and non-lethal encounters) and enchanted versions of each that are mostly used by the Knights.






The M5A2 Carbine. Used by corporate and nation militaries. 7.62mm with underbarrel 40mm grenade launcher. A resurrection of the American M-14 Battle Rifle for the new Crusades.






Archer & Wesson HE44 'Hetty' Revolver: A .44 Magnum revolver firing propietary high-explosive rounds that can explode on impact and at will by the user once the bullet is inside the target.

The Hedgehog Grenade I might need help with... but the rest I have an idea of how to stat.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Use the stats for, say, C4, change the damage to piercing. Enable a critical hit against the undead.

Just ideas.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*Crux Impetuosa* 

_"Wanna know what's worse than having a werewolf pissed at you? Having a Knight pissed at you. Wanna know what's worse than that? Having werewolf who's a Knight pissed at you. So unless you've got a death wish, don't piss me off."_ -1st Lt. James Avant, Crux Impetuosa.

In the New Papal States, registered therianthropes are welcome to do as they please with their lives. Many join the Knights of the Silver Cross, in order to use their conditions for "constructive" purposes. Many such Knights,  while accepted by their comrades, still feel somewhat alienated, especially during "their time of the month".

Many such were-Knights are eventually recruited into a division of the Knight's know as the Crux Impetuosa, or "The Frenzied Cross". Roughly 7,500 strong, the Frenzied Cross is divied into two regiments, commanded by Knight-Colonel Virgil Garou, a werewolf originally from New Orleans.

Unlike the Crux Cruenta, the Crux Impetuosa isn't a state secret; it's one of the more infamous groups in the Knights of the Silver Cross, and is hailed by many therianthropes as an excellent example of how the natural anger of werecreatures can be a positive thing. Also unlike the secret undead Knights, the were-Knights of the Crux Impetuosa aren't a small Covert-Ops group. The word that best describes the group, as a whole, is "berserkers". Werecreatures naturally have anger-management issues. But the Knights of the Frenzied Cross have a tendency to rage, even for therianthropes. It's easy to see why their motto is "Semper Iratus", Latin for "Always Angry".

The group specializes in melee combat, demolitions, and heavy weaponry, using their shapeshifting abilities to effectively fill these roles. To better facilitate combat in their hybrid forms, the Knights of the Crux Impetuosa enter combat without armor, wearing only BDUs and silver-dyed longcoats. According to the few survivors they tend to leave behind after battles, this doesn't make them any less deadly.







So there we have it. Also, a major inspiration I had for the Crux Impetuosa were the Angry Marines.


----------



## kronos182

Hmmm... now I've got some ideas for the Crux Impetuosa... magical and nonmagical weapons and maybe some other items to keep them fighting even while in a berserk type of rage.. 
I can see these knights using something like a pole-axe.. a larger than normal version if werewolves grow in size while in their hybrid form. Looks intimidating plus excellent for slashing vampires up. Also have a few tech and magical enhancements in mind. Tech ones for upper level members, while magical ones for distinguished and top ranking ones.

Do we assume to use the stats in the d20 books or you making any changes to the were creature stats? What all were creatures are available? Wolves for sure, but what about rats? bears? cats? bats? anything I'm missing?


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

kronos182 said:


> Do we assume to use the stats in the d20 books or you making any changes to the were creature stats? What all were creatures are available? Wolves for sure, but what about rats? bears? cats? bats? anything I'm missing?




Werewolves, wererats, werebears, and wereboars are the most common. Other types of werecreature are rarer, but exist. There's a group of feral werealligators rumored to live somewhere near Baton Rogue, and there's at least one confirmed wereelephant living in India.

As for stats, I'm leaving that up to the GM running the campaign (or you guys, if you like). Werewolf stats are good, just need a bit of editing for other therianthropes.


----------



## kronos182

Time for some vampire hunting mechs..


*Vampire Hunter mk1 PL5*
The Vampire Hunter mk1 is the first in mech designs to aid in the fight against the vampire hordes. Although many critics wouldn't consider it a true mech as it has treads instead of legs as a 'traditional' mech would have, the added speed and stability and ability to run over opponents does quiet some critics. 
The VH1 is basically a tank with a humanoid torso mounted on top, armed with a silver plated weapon and a heavy machinegun for infantry support. The shoulders do support a modular mount system to allow the addition of other weapons or ammo for the M-9 Barrage chaingun.
The VH1 is considered old by today's standards and is available for sale to those who can afford it, so many law enforcement and amateur vampire hunters and some mercenary groups are buying them up. Many mercenary groups change the weapon loads to suit their needs.

Size: Large Mech
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 30 ft Base
Purchase DC: 38

Helmet: Class II Sensor System
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Cockpit
Shoulders: Modular Mount
Left Arm: PS-15 Panther Claws
Right Arm: M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Treads: 
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, +4 against being tripped and bull rushed
Weapons: M-9 Barrage Chaingun 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, Linked (4 belts of 50 rds), Huge, 100 lbs
PS-15 Panther Claws  2d6 slash, 19-20, medium
Slam 1d8 bludgeon

Rules for the tank treads can be found on page 71 of D20 Future Tech book.




*Vampire Hunter mk2*
The Vampire Hunter mk2 is the latest advancement in mech technology available to the Knights and well off security and law enforcement firms. Greatly enhanced over the mk1 which was basically just an armoured shell with a heavy gun attached to one arm and a large blade on the other, the VH2 comes standard with a heavy machinegun, silver plated melee weapons, stake launcher and it's slam attacks are enhanced with holy symbols mounted to the striking surfaces like brass knuckles for making strikes bringing down the 'fist of holy righteousness'. Also comes with several spot lights with cross shaped shutters to provide light during light operations and to help ward off vampires.
The Vampire Hunter mk2 is used mostly as a support unit, providing heavy firepower for squads of Knights, but in large numbers, which is rare but has happened a few times, these mechs are something to be feared by vampire forces as they mow through both supernatural and human thrall foes like a farmer with a scythe through wheat. One of the favourite features of the VH2 is the shoulder mount is modular allowing Knights to customize their weapon loads somewhat depending on mission profile. So they can add a load of missiles for heavy hitting, a water cannon for more damage against large amounts of vampire hordes, or to also act as an emergency fire fighting unit, flame thrower for burning large amounts of targets, or just extra ammo for the stake launcher or the M-9. 

Size: Large Heavy Assault Mech
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 20 ft Base
Purchase DC: 45

Helmet: Class III Sensor System
Torso: Cockpit
Back: Cockpit
Shoulders: Modular Mount
Left Arm: D21 Stake Launcher
Left Hand: PS-15 Panther Claws, silver plated
Right Arm: M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Right Hand: LK8 Armor-Piercing Pike, silver plated
Boots:
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Comm System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, darkvision 90 ft
Weapons: M-9 Barrage Chaingun 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, Linked (4 belts of 50 rds), Huge, 100 lbs
D21 Stake Launcher 3d8 piercing, 19-20, 80 ft, S/A, Linked (4 belts of 50 rds), Huge, 55 lbs
PS-15 Panther Claws, silver  2d6 slash, 19-20, medium
LK8 Armor-Piercing Pike, silver 2d10 piercing, 20 x3, 15 ft reach, huge
Slam 1d8 bludgeon with holy symbol bonus damage and damages vampires, considered to have Holy magical ability on regular slam only.

Modular Mount
The modular mount is designed to take a number of options available to the Vampire Hunter mk2. Most commonly available are A3X Dragon Flame-Thrower, M-53 Firestar rocket launcher, M-55 Crud rocket launcher, M-87 Talon Missile or a water cannon (use stats from d20 Urban Arcana), or extra ammo for either the M-9 or the D21.

New Equipment
D21 Stake Launcher
This is a larger version of the D11 Stake Rifle made by HKA for use on vehicles, using slightly larger stakes, with better range and an automatic setting. Holds 4 belts of 50 rounds, each additional equipment slot devoted to ammo storage has room for six more belts of 50 rounds. Each additional belt has a purchase DC of 13.
Equipment Slots: 1 
Activation: Attack Action
Range Increment: 80 ft 
Target: Single target within 800 ft or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Restricted (+2)


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Pretty good. I'll probably stat up a few mech myself.

Some guidelines: mechs exist, but they're all Large-sized. A few are Huge, but they're mostly prototypes. They tend to fufil Anti-Armor and Anti-Personnel roles, with roughly 55% of mechs being geared for the latter.

Mechanized armor is used mostly by the NPS, but some vampiric factions have captured, reverse-engineered, or designed their own.

Also, I dig the D21.


----------



## kronos182

TheVengefulKoala said:


> Pretty good. I'll probably stat up a few mech myself.
> 
> Some guidelines: mechs exist, but they're all Large-sized. A few are Huge, but they're mostly prototypes. They tend to fufil Anti-Armor and Anti-Personnel roles, with roughly 55% of mechs being geared for the latter.
> 
> Mechanized armor is used mostly by the NPS, but some vampiric factions have captured, reverse-engineered, or designed their own.
> 
> Also, I dig the D21.




I thought you'd enjoy those. I figured early mechs were probably more like tanks with robotic torso then progressing to legged versions to show progression. The mk1 and mk2 might be a bit hard hitting for anti-personnel use, but when the "personnel" you're up against are highly resistant to infantry level weapons, well that M-9 is looking pretty damn handy, especially when loaded with silver and blessed ammo. 

I figured the D21 would be a logical progression of the D11 for vehicle mounted use, with the stakes being a good 4 inches longer, although still about 10 to 12 mm in diameter and with more power and longer barrel for greater damage and distance. I'm sure with a tripod, the D21 can be used by infantry soldiers or mounted on a humvee or used in fortifications and gun nests. 

I think next I'll make a Magus Facio enhanced version XP


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TheVengefulKoala said:


> So there we have it. Also, a major inspiration I had for the Crux Impetuosa were the Angry Marines.




ALWAYS ANGRY! ALL THE TIME!

I, personally, am not good at statting up Mecha. Guns, yeah. Races... maybe (with some work). But mecha are a struggle.

Still, those are some nice stats.


----------



## kronos182

Some weapons of the Crux Impetuosa.


The Crux Impetuosa is a well respected part of the Knights of the Silver Cross, partly due to the fact that all of its members are all supernatural beings fighting against the vampire forces. Being supernatural creatures, on average the were-knights usually have enhanced strength, reflexes and constitution, allowing them to carry heavier weapons and fight longer than many of their regular human comrades. Each member inducted into the Crux Impetuosa is issued a pole-axe as their standard weapon. As a member advances in the ranks, or shows exceptional skill or bravery, are issued more advanced versions.
The pole-axe is similar to a halberd in that it has a large axe head on a long pole, making it a reach weapon, but can still be used against adjacent foes. All pole-axes come standard with a silvered blade and has the Crux Impetuosa emblem embossed on the sides of the axe head. Many, overtime also decorate their pole-axes with prayers, kill marks or for some of the more feral knights, pieces of their slain foes. Several of these weapons have become family heirlooms amongst several werewolf families as the weapon is passed down from parent to child who also joins the Crux Impetuosa.

Pole-Axe (Archaic Weapon Proficiency) 
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: melee +5 ft reach
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Game Note: Considered mastercrafted, +1 to attack bonus and silver coated.


Ignis Iaculator aka Fire Spitter
The Ignis Iaculator, or fire spitters, are pole-axes with an added bonus to them, a mini-grenade launcher built into the shaft in a metal storm fashion. These versions of the pole-axe are issued to heavy support members, giving them not only a well crafted melee weapon, but an extra heavy ranged weapon. All Fire Spitters are hand crafted and are usually ornately decorated. Even though these weapons have been in use for about 5 or so years, they have been well received amongst their users. To fire the mini grenades, there is a reinforced padded grip part way down the shaft with a flip cover to reveal the firing stud. Point the top end of the shaft, with the axe head, at your enemy and press the firing stud to launch.

Ignis Iaculator aka Fire Spitter
Damage: 2d6 blade, varies by mini grenade
Critical: 20 x3 blade, varies by mini grenade
Damage Type: Slashing blade, varies by mini grenade (usually frag or explosive)
Range Increment: Melee blade +5 ft reach, 30 ft mini grenade
Size: Large
Weight: 21 lbs
Ammo: 5 internal mini grenades
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Military (+3)
Game Note: Considered a mastercrafted, granting a +1 bonus to attack roles and silver coated. Reloading the mini grenades is done by twisting firing grip then breaking open the shaft like a shotgun, then sliding in the grenades one at a time, two grenades can be loaded in a move action. A speed loader tube will load all in a single move action. 


Persecutus aka Revenger
The Persecutus is a Magus Facio upgraded version of the pole-axe, and only granted to high ranking members of the Crux Impetuosa, or those who've shown such bravery in the face of overwhelming odds. Each Persecutus is hand crafted, made by only master weaponsmiths, blessed on holy sites, and as the final act of a ceremony to bless and seal the enchantments must decapitate a vampire, which is usually captured for just this purpose. Persecutus are rare and about one quarter of the ones in use are already heirlooms or considered holy relics issued only to champions of the forces of good. The "standard" Persecutus are all blessed and are specially enchanted for greater damage against vampires, while holy relic versions are usually farther enchanted or seem to develop more powers after many years of service against the vampires and other foes of humanity.

"Standard" Persecutus
Damage: 2d6 +2d6 vs evil creatuers +2d6 vs vampires +1 magical bonus
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: Melee plus 5 ft reach
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs
Purchase DC 33
Restriction: Rare (+4)
Game Note: A +1 magical weapon with the holy and bane (vampire) abilities, silver coated. Anyone wielding a Persecutus gains a circumstance +3 bonus to Reputation within the Knights of the Silver Cross and amongst the vampire hordes.

Avenger
The Avenger is one of the few holy relic level of Persecutus. This pole-axe has been in service of the Knights for about 150 years and is based in Germany usually, and issued only to champions or exceptionally highly ranked members going against particularly powerful vampires. 
What made this particular weapon famous was during an invasion of Berlin by vampire forces, lead by a particularly old vampire, who's name was never known, but was at least 450 years old. A whole platoon of Crux Impetuosa lead the defense of Berlin, taking heavy loses in the process. Avenger was wielded by the platoon leader, but was struck down by foul magics used by the lead vampire. As the platoon leader gasped his last few breathes, he thrust his weapon into the hands of a young werewolf who was only a page to one of the regular knights that was fighting along side them. With his last breathe, he told the young page to "avenge those have fallen to protect all of mankind," then fell dead. The young page looked about, trying to find his Knight to give the weapon to as he didn't believe himself worthy of such a task. Just as the page saw his Knight, the lead vampire struck him down with a mighty blow from his sword. With a mighty roar and changing into hybrid form, the page charged the vampire, screaming a prayer to the Heavens, the weapon burst into brilliantly white flames and cleanly removed the head of the vampire. 
Following the battle, the young page was welcomed into the Crux Impetuosa and hailed a saviour of Berlin and allowed to keep the weapon, which he dubbed "Avenger" and used until his retirement after 60 long years of fighting evil. He donated it to the Crux Impetuosa armory with the stipulation that it be given to young inductees who show great heart, courage and faith and devote themselves to avenging those who have fallen in the name of God so that they may have the chance to serve.

Avenger
Damage: 2d6 +2 +2d6 vs evil creatures +2d6 vs vampires
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: Melee +5 ft reach
Size: Large
Weight: 19 lbs
Purchase DC: Unique, but could probably fetch around 67 to the right people
Restriction: Holy Relic, considered illegal to hold outside of the Crux Impetuosa
Game Note/Abilities: A +2 magic weapon, silver coated, grants a +4 bonus to Reputation. In the hands of a werewolf in the Crux Impetuosa, the weapon glows with a holy light when in battle, granting a +2 inspired moral bonus to attack to all allies within 30 ft. If the werewolf is in hybrid form, the weapon also gains the flaming ability dealing additional +1d6 fire damage. If the werewolf has power attack and charges, the Avenger's critical modifier changes to x4 and can deal critical damage to a vampire.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

I'm liking these! They kind of remind me of those ridiculously long-barreled rifles used by the papal knights in Hellsing, right down to the mounted axe-heads. I'm also getting a definite 40k vibe, what with a good chunk of these weapons being family heirlooms and the like.


----------



## kronos182

TheVengefulKoala said:


> I'm liking these! They kind of remind me of those ridiculously long-barreled rifles used by the papal knights in Hellsing, right down to the mounted axe-heads. I'm also getting a definite 40k vibe, what with a good chunk of these weapons being family heirlooms and the like.




These are basically a long handled large axe headed melee weapon. The mini grenade version is for squad support for when they're surprised and can't bring heavier weapons to bare, and a bit rarer as they use mini grenades. I was thinking of making a metal storm gun version for a bit cheaper version for non heavy weapon squad member, plus would have a larger ammo capacity, not by much more, but good to have a nice 8mm rifle round weapon quickly at hand without switching to a rifle. 
I'll probably come up with a few more heirloom versions, which yes, were kind of inspired by WH40K power weapons that the Grey Knights use.. those force weapons of theirs. 
I'll be coming up with a few defensive items to help keep them alive longer.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*



*
*VKM A27 "Falke" 7.62mm Semiautomatic Sniper Rifle(Personal Firearms Prof.)*

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 10 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 11 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 21

The Von Kampfrad Munitions A18 "Falke" (Falcon) is a highly-accurized sniper rifle, chambered for 7.62mm. The A27 is highly-sought after due to it's high quality of manufacture, and VKM is only too happy to supply every order. The action is constructed from precision-machined aluminum alloys, while the furniture is made from durable high-impact placsic. The Falcon is stable enough to be fired with only a foregrip for stability, making it popular among snipers on the move.

Due to it's high quality of manufacture, this weapon is always considered a mastercraft weapon. As such, it grants a +1 bonus on attack rolls. This weapon has adjustable fittings, a scope mount, and a standard scope. This weapon has no iron sights, and as such using this weapon without a scope imposes a -1 penalty on attack rolls.
--------------------





*VKM A31 "Vogel" 9mm Assault Submachinegun (Personal Firearms Prof.)*

Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic, Automatic
Magazine: 30 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 7 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 20

The VKM A31 "Vogel" (Bird) is what VKM calls an "assault submachinegun", combining features from both SMGs and assault rifles. So named because of the distinctive firing noise (which sounds _very_ similar to a bird whistling), the Vogel is a popular choice for guerillas, terrorists, and regular soldiers.
--------------------





*VKM A35 "Hornisse" .22LR Submachinegun (Personal Firearms Prof.)*

Damage: 2d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic, Automatic
Magazine: 200 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 6 lbs.
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
PDC: 18

The Von Kampfrad Munitions A35 "Hornisse" (Hornet) is an unusual design: a submachinegun chambered for the .22 Long Rifle round. This round, because of it's poor stopping power, sees little use in combat. The A35 is very controllable during automatic fire, however; the weapon actually lacks a stock, and can be controlled via the foregrip. The Hornisse is made from the same high-impact plastics and aluminum alloys as the A27, and features a simple blowback action.

The Hornisse was originally meant for use at prisons and labour camps, allowing the guards access to affordable automatic firepower, and lots of it. The weapon feeds from an impressive 200-round drum magazine.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Juist bumping this. Update soon.


----------



## kronos182

TheVengefulKoala said:


> Juist bumping this. Update soon.




Huzzah. In the meantime I'm thinking up various things right now. Just figuring out mechanics and flavour.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*VKM A39 "Bär" 12-Gauge Semiautomatic Shotgun(Personal Firearms Prof.)

*Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semiautomatic
Magazine: 8 Internal
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs.
Restriction: Licensed (+1)
PDC: 20

The VKM A39 "Bär" (Bear) is the main shotgun manufactured by Von Kampfrad Munitions. A rugged and simpe 12-gauge, this semiautomatic is equally at home hunting animals or hunting people, and is used by both civilians and military personnel. Both enjoy the Bär for it's low cost, durability, and it's stopping power.


----------



## kronos182

*Forbiddance System*


*Bang* "Ow!"
"Careful with that. We can't have these parts damaged before we finish installing them." Magus-Engineer Thomas warned the mechanic helping him.
"So.. What's this thing supposed to do anyway?" The mechanic asked as he opened the crate.
"This is a Forbiddance System."
"Forbiddance? Forbid what?"
Magus-Engineer Thomas grunted a little as he tightened some bolts. "Vampires of course. See, vampires can't enter a home unless asked in. But places like most businesses, libraries, and of course, hospitals like this one, are wide open to them. So this device basically attempts the same thing for the building it's installed in. Without these protecting our hospitals, these places are just one big cornucopia, or buffet for those blood suckers."
"Does it really work?"
"Usually. Although old vampires are a bit too powerful for the basic system. That's why these things also have a few other features. Although you need a priest on hand to make the most use of these."
"Oh.. That would explain why we had to make one of the rooms nearby into a bedroom."

The Forbiddance System is a huge breakthrough in magical research that combines arcane, divine and technology into a very effective defensive system against the vampire hordes. The device looks like a large metal box with several glass canisters, tubing and metal wiring with a fairly simple chair attached to the contraption. In various spots there are several precious stones imbedded with gold and silver wiring and inlays running from the stone's mounting to various tubes or canisters or the chair. Carved into the sides and various tubes are a combination of arcane runes and several passages from the Black Sea Scrolls and prayers. Also installed in important areas, such as back up generator rooms, main entrances to large patient areas and sometimes at main entrances are mountings that hold one diamond plus four smaller rubies surrounding the diamond.
The Forbiddance System must be installed in the top level of the building it is installed in. Once installed, the system provides a continuous modified Magic Circle (Evil) effect. Each morning a divine spell caster, or even just a priest or other member of the church such as bishops or cardinals, must sit in the chair and recite a specific passage from the Dead Sea Scrolls and one from the bible, which are also carved onto the device to renew the magic circle effect.  If a member of the church, such as a priest, sits in the chair and has the needle and tube put into his arm, by trained medical staff, allowing his blood to flow into a small canister beside the chair, which then flows into the main device, then back into the priest (the blood is ran through a filter so that it is not contaminated before returning to the priest), the priest can make use of several other effects. If an acolyte or other more powerful divine spell caster is used instead, the effects are more powerful.
Whiled connected to the system in this manner, the user is aware of any undead or creatures with the evil allegiance within the building and up to 50 ft outside the protected building. They are also aware of any people they know that are in the protected building.
Through the diamond and ruby mountings the user can cast Searing Light at any targets, or if the user is a divine spell caster, can cast their spells through these mountings, allowing them to attack any evil that try to get in or are running throughout the building.
Game Notes:
A continuous modified version of Magic Circle (Evil) is surrounding the building. Everyone inside the protected building gains a +2 bonus to saves against abilities against evil creatures, such as a vampire's dominance gaze. Second creatures with the Evil allegiance can not enter the protected building unless they make a successful Will save DC 19. If a divine spell caster is hooked into the device, add their Wisdom modifier to the DC for the Will save. This effect lasts for 10 minutes and covers the whole building.

When a priest or divine spell caster is hooked into the device the following spells can be cast as a 6th level caster:
Mass cure light wounds to everyone on a single floor 5 times per day.

Create water up to 6 gallons 10 times a day.

Delay poison on everyone on a specific floor 4 times a day.

Clean on everything in a single room, instead of a single target 3 times a day.

Halt Undead like the arcane version, but only on any undead, up to 3 that manage to get past the Magic Circle (Evil), must make a Will save DC 19. Unintelligent undead make no save, but vampires and other intelligent undead do. Halted undead are immobile for 6 rounds or if they are attacked or take damage.

Searing Light can be casted up to 3 times a day at any location where a diamond and ruby mounting is located. Deals 3d8 to any target hit, while undead take 6d6 points of damage, and undead creatures particularly vulnerable to sunlight, such as vampires, take 6d8 points of damage.

When a divine spell caster is hooked in, they add their Wis modifier to the listed DCs for saves. Also the divine spell caster may use their spell slots to cast more of the effects using their own caster level for the extra castings of the effects if it is higher than 6th. Also, divine spell casters may cast their own spells through the device, although any spells they have prepared that have a target of a single creature, or a group, must be done so near one of the diamond/ruby mountings.

During extended battles where one user has used up all their divine spells, if they are capable of them, trained medical staff can switch one user for another one within two minutes. When they disconnect one user, some of their blood is left in one of the containers to provide some power for the system, allowing them to hook up another user. After they put the needle in the new user, they switch the blood flow to a new container and remove the one with blood so that it may be cleaned.
After 10 minutes of use, the user is fatigued. After 20 minutes they are exhausted. After 20 minutes, the user must make a Fort save DC 15 every 5 minutes +1 per 5 minutes past 25 minutes or take 1d3 points of temporary Con damage.

PDC 41 for an average sized 5 story building. +5 DC for every 5 extra stories or 25% increase in size. If the building is oddly shaped, like an L, two devices must be installed, and two priests or divine spell casters used for using the abilities in both areas. Takes about 1 year to make a Forbiddance System, of which many arcane and divine rituals must be preformed at specific points in construction. Each piece must be painstakingly handcrafted and precise or else the whole system will not work. A dud Forbiddance System can still fetch a price as a collector's item if any are found before being destroyed to prevent capture by vampire forces. A captured unit could probably fetch a PDC 55 reward from vampire forces for a damaged one. A completely intact unit could fetch far more.


----------



## kronos182

*Telsa mk3*

The Tesla might be considered an eccentric weapon, and some people don't consider it very effective in the fight against the vampires. While some vampires, especially older ones, are resistant to electrical based attacks, many of their minions are not. The Tesla mk3 is a large weapon, a large blocky body with a long rod that ends in a two pronged fork with a coil surrounding the rod but not touching it except at the base of the main body and at the base of the fork. When fired, the coil glows a slight blue as electrical arcs travel down the rod, connecting the coil and rod. The Tesla does have a few advantages, being that after the primary target is hit, several arcs of electricity branch from the primary target to hit others near it, giving it a multiple target damage abilities. Also those hit by the electric energy can even be paralysed temporarily, including vampires that are resistant to electricity. This was a big selling point as a paralysed vampire is almost as good as dead, allowing easier time to stake them. Telsas are usually mounted on fortifications, military bases, large vehicles and other places usually with dedicated power sources to help keep the Tesla running. When mounted on a vehicle or security towers, they are usually paired with D11 or similar stake launchers so that paralysed vampires can be quickly staked without risking soldiers or Knights.

Damage: 7d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 70 ft line
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: See text
Size: Huge
Weight: 87 lbs
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)
NOTES: Upon striking the primary target, up to 5 secondary arcs will hit random targets within 20 ft of the primary target for half the damage of the original target, Reflex DC 16 to half the damage to secondary targets. The primary target must make a Fort save DC 20 or be paralysed for 1d6+2 rounds, while secondary targets need to make a Fort save DC 15 or be paralysed for 1d4 rounds.
The Tesla uses special batteries which allow for 10 shots before needing to be recharged, which can be done through any power source using the appropriate adaptor. In an emergency, a car battery can be used to provide enough power for 4 shots, but the rate of fire changes to single as the battery can't keep up with a semiautomatic rate of fire before being drained dry. A portable gas generator can provide power for the Tesla, but the rate of fire is changed to once every other round as the portable generator isn't designed to shunt so much power in such a short time, but does provide power for as long as it has fuel, or can be used to recharge a spent battery at a rate of 1 shot per 2 minutes.


----------



## kronos182

*Magus Facio Firecracker*

Another popular release from Magus Facio is the Firecracker. A well crafted, balanced bullpup rifle chambered in the NPS's standard 8mm rifle rounds to make logistics simple. Although not particularly powerful, the firecracker is enchanted so that up to 3 times a day, it can enchant any ammunition in it's magazine with the Flaming Projectiles spell, turning normal bullets into flaming bullets for enhanced damage. As a side effect of the enchantment, when the weapon is fired, the rounds sound like firecrackers being fired, especially when on autofire. Also when the projectiles hit, there is a small splash of flames, although the splashing flames don't damage anything, they do make it very spectacular to watch.

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft.
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase: 28 Res (+2)
Game Notes: Masterworked +1 weapon, adds +1 to attack rolls. Up to 3 times per day, the user can activate the Flaming Projectiles spell by twisting a small imbedded ruby set near the safety, which enchants all the ammo in the loaded magazine for about an hour, or until they are used, adding 1d6 fire damage. Due to the added noise of the rounds when they are enchanted, they reduce the Listen DC to notice the weapon being fired by -2. Also they enchanted rounds act as tracers, or mini flares, illuminating their path as they travel with a 10 ft radius until they strike their target, where the splash of fire illuminates a 20 ft area for a few seconds (just the round they were fired in).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just decided to obump this.


----------



## kronos182

Vamp Killer ver5


After Harold Smith retired from the regional anti-vampire defense force, he tried many different things to occupy his time in his retirement. He finally ended up opening a repair shop and fixed various things around his home town, from lawn mowers to tvs. He was working on a chainsaw one day and got a bright idea. He went about redesigning a chainsaw to make it lighter, but more durable for use in melee combat, and plated the teeth in silver. He sold the first design to some adventurers who reported great success with the design against vampires. Over the years Harold has upgraded the design.
Today, Harold Smith has expanded his repair shop, but also has a small assembly area where a team assembles the latest version of the Vamp Killer, as his weapon has been known amongst many adventurers and wannabe vampire hunters.
The Vamp Killer ver 5, the latest version, is more of a whole kit than just a single item. Sold in a handy, accessible carrying case, with the Vamp Killer ver 5 itself, a 12 inch wooden cross, six wooden stakes, a mallet, a flare gun with 5 flares and the case has a spot to hold 5 hand grenades.
The Vamp Killer ver 5 itself is a tough, light weight chainsaw with silver plated teeth that runs on a heavy duty battery that gives it 5 hours of continuous power, and recharges in only 3 hours when plugged in. Above the blade is a flashlight with a cross mounted in front, used to scare vampires. Along the bottom is a pneumatic launcher used to launcher grenades. Best used to use grenades that explode on contact as the design pulls the pin and release just before it launches. The motor must be running to build up pressure to launch the grenade.

Vamp Killer ver5 (PL5 exotic weapon proficiency)
Damage: 3d6 chainsaw, varies by grenade
Critical: 20, varies by grenade
Damage Type: slashing, varies by grenade
Range Increment: melee, grenades have a 20 ft increment out to 5 increments
Size: large
Ammo: 5 hours continuous use chainsaw, 1 internal grenade.
Weight: 14 lbs
Purchase DC: 13
Restriction: 
Game Note: Silver plated chainsaw. Grenade launcher holds one hand grenade, must be loaded manually, takes 1 move action to reload, suffers a -2 to attack to launch grenade even with exotic weapon feat (Vamp Killer), motor must be running to launch grenade. Mallet can be used as a bludgeon weapon for 1d4 damage.


----------



## kronos182

During some battles against large groups of the undead, the Knights with their magic casting Magus Knights sometimes need to bring out the heavy hitting spells. These spells are powerful incantations, but require time to cast. With proper planning, a group of battle priests or Magus Knights begin casting their incantations shortly before the main forces engage the undead, but this is not always the case. 
When they know they are going to use incantations, they try to keep them well protected, sometimes on an open bed armoured truck to provide them some extra protection. 
Incantations are not used too often due to the risk to the casters, but many Knights will gladly lay down their lives if these potent spells can be cast properly.

One of the more common incantations in use by the Knights is the Sunburst. Blasting the undead in a holy light to cleanse the world of the stench of their evil.

Sunburst

Evocation (light)
Skill Check: Knowledge (arcane lore) DC 34, 6 successful;
Failure: Two consecutive failed skill checks;
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: 10 minutes (minimum);
Range: 200 ft
Target: 80 ft radius burst
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex partial (DC 18 + caster's Cha modifier); see text
Spell Resistance: Yes

While casting the Sunburst incantation, all casters are in a trance where they glow slightly with a holy light, providing light in a 5 foot radius around them. At the end of the incantation, the primary caster points at the location he wishes the spell to affect while shouting "Let there be Holy light!"
Sunburst causes a globe of searing radiance to explode silently from a point you select. All creatures in the globe are blinded and take 6d6 points of damage. A creature to which sunlight is harmful or unnatural takes double damage. A successful Reflex save negates the blindness and reduces the damage by half. 
An undead creature caught within the globe takes 17d6 points of damage, or half damage if a Reflex save is successful. In addition, the burst results in the destruction of any undead creature specifically harmed by bright light (such as vampires) if it fails its save.
The ultraviolet light generated by the spell deals damage to fungi, mold, oozes, and slimes just as if they were undead creatures.
Sunburst dispels any darkness spells within its area.
_Note_: If a member of the church, such as a priest, or a divine spell caster assists or is the caster, add +2 to the Reflex DC and caster level check against any spell resistance checks.
_Arcane Material Component_: A piece of sunstone and a naked flame and holy symbol made of silver.
_Focus_: Holy symbol made of silver.
_Failure_: Spell deals damage to casters and casters are blinded for 6 rounds.


----------



## kronos182

Just a bump, and a little something extra.

Even when the vampire hordes controlled most of Europe, there were many pockets of resistance, mostly in the form of nomadic groups. Some of these groups were gypsies, mostly from the Romania and Poland areas. These nomadic people have always had members in their groups who can sense the supernatural and allowed them to avoid vampire patrols, or to ward them off, allowing their groups to survive relatively intact compared to other people.
Another way that they have survived for so long out in the wilds is the use of their magic, especially in creating weapons to defend themselves against vampires. The most potent, although many people used to scuff at it for years, is their use of a ritual that creates the ironwood spell. This allows them to turn many wood items into steel like versions, only far cheaper and somewhat lighter than their steel counterparts. 
Gypsy ironwood weapons are either very simple or very ornately crafted wooden items, like swords, axes or spears, then enchanted to gain steel like qualities, such as the strength and ability to keep a sharp edge, and only increasing their weight slightly. These weapons are just as effective against normal opponents, and even deadlier against vampires, dealing double damage, allowing a critical and can be used to stake a vampire very easily.

Most gypsy tribes don't sell their ironwood weapons to civilized folks, but will trade some of their simpler weapons or shields with some wilderness folk, people living in remote villages or cabins to give them a fighting chance against the evil vampires.

(When I get home Monday, I'll try and put up some stats for the Ironwood spell ritual and a few ironwood items.)


----------



## kronos182

Ironwood Items

Wooden items enchanted with the ironwood ritual harden and take on steel like qualities, but still retain their wood properties. Ironwood items weigh about 25% less than their metal counterparts, retain edges like steel, has hardness and hit points similar to metal items, doesn't burn like wood items, but isn't affected by spells that affect metal, like chill metal and the like, but still is affected by spells affecting wood.

Example ironwood items.
Ironwood items are usually hand crafted, and many can be quite ornate with carvings. Considered masterworked when crafted by someone with at least 6 ranks in Craft (Carpentry), and then can be magically enchanted.

Ironwood Dagger
Damage: 1d4
Critical: 19-20/x2
Damage Type: Piercing
Range Increment: 10 ft
Size: Tiny
Weight: .75 lbs
Purchase DC: 5
Notes: Can be used to stake vampires, can deal critical damage to vampires.

Ironwood Sword
Damage: 1d8
Critical: 19-20/x2
Damage Type: Slashing/Piercing
Range Increment: -
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC 6
Notes: Can be used to stake vampires, can deal critical damage to vampires.

Ironwood Spikes
These are spikes, and sometimes blades which are usually added to heavy combat gloves or gauntlets of armour to change the damage from nonlethal to lethal, and can even pierce a vampire's heart. Can also be added to bracers or other parts of armour that covers the forearms on medium to heavy armour.
Damage: 1d4 or 1d6 for larger claw types
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: Piercing, claw type are piercing or slashing
Range increment: -
Size: Tiny
Weight: 0.5 lbs to 1 lbs
Purchase DC: 5
Notes: Can be used to stake vampires and deal critical damage to vampires. When added to combat gloves or gauntlets, changes damage to piercing or slashing, and makes damage lethal.


----------



## kronos182

Gypsy Ironwood Grenade
Some gypsy tribes have taken to creating ironwood grenades or explosives for use in protecting their camps. Most are basically a sphere or ovoid shaped shell with a firework or other small explosive device mounted into a carved out part. If a firework or other explosive that requires to be lit, they usually set the wick so that it explodes within 5 seconds. Takes a move action to light, then a standard action to throw the grenade. Many, if they can get their hands on them, use a type of magnesium strip type of fuse that when pulled, the friction ignites the fuse. The strip can be pulled as a swift action just before being thrown, just like a normal grenade when one pulls the pin to arm them.

Gypsy Ironwood Grenade
Damage: 2d6 to normal people, 4d6 to vampires
Critical: -
Damage Type: Piercing
Burst Radius: 15 ft
Reflex DC: 14
Range Increment: 10 ft
Size: Small
Weight: 1 lbs
Purchase DC: 9
Note: Any vampires in the blast radius have a 50% chance of having a piece of ironwood strike a vital area, dealing critical damage (critical x2).


----------



## kronos182

Just bumping this, hoping TheVengefulKoala will have more soon.
I've got a few more ideas brewing as well. Oh.. and I will post the Ironwood ritual at some point soon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this bad girl.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Bumping this bad girl.




 AH! Thank you for bumping this. Since my laptop was stolen, I lost all the work I was going to upload here. Time to try and recreate it again..


----------



## kronos182

a bump with a little bit of new material

Orso (Bear) Templar Battle Armour


This is a modified version of the Templar armour, enhanced both mundanely and magically. The Orso Templar is designed more for melee combat, enhancing the wearer's strength and combat capabilities. It has mounts on its back for two large melee weapons, usually two longswords or a greatsword or axe. One gauntlet is equipped with three retractable blades, while the other has a folding shield that is enchanted to reduce its weight to not impair the user's swings. The neck is also sealed and can only be opened by the user by a tongue switch or by a hidden switch outside the armour. This was designed as a measure to prevent any disabled Knight from having his helmet removed and possibly being converted or fed on. The user can also cause any metal held melee weapon, or the blades on the gauntlet to burst into flames for a short period of time. The armour is also enchanted so that it can be highly resistant to all physical attacks. One of the ways to tell these suits from a regular set of Templar armour is a few rubies, an emerald and pieces of obsidian are ornately mounted on the armour, usually disguised in some decoration to hide their true purpose. However these gems and stones glow a slight blue when the magical powers are in use.
These suits are only given to Knights who show great courage and a high aptitude for melee combat. 

Magus Facio HKA Orso Templar Battle Armor (Heavy Armor Prof.)
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +9
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Maximum Dex Bonus: +6
Armor Penalty: -6
Arcane Spell Failure:
Speed (30 ft.): 20 ft.
Weight: 48 lbs.
PDC: 38
Restriction: Illegal (+4)

This is a modified version of the Templar battle armour used by the Knights. There are only a couple hundred Orso's available at the moment and new ones take several months to make due to the enchantments.

Orso Templar Battle Armor features the Intregrated Equipment (Night Vision Goggles) Gadget, the Integrated Equipment (Gas Mask) Gadget, and the Integrated Equipment (Walkie-Talkie, Professional) Gadget, all of which are located in the helmet. These Gadgets are unremoveable, and cannot be added again. Retractable blades that deal 1d4 slashing or piercing damage mounted on one gauntlet. Can activate enhanced strength 5 times a day which increases the strength of the user by +4 for 6 rounds. Cast modified burning hands which affects the mounted blades and any metal handheld melee weapons, such as swords, causing them to burst into flames that deals 1d6 points of fire damage in addition to their normal damage for 6 rounds. Has a retractable small shield, providing +1 to Def and increases the weight of the armour by 4 lbs., which only imposes a -1 to attack bonuses if a weapon is held in the same hand. Also, once a day, for 3 rounds, the user can cast stoneskin, granting damage reduction 10/- against all physical damage. This includes slashing, bludgeoning, piercing and ballistic damage. It requires a move action to activate any of the magical abilities.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's a pretty impressive suit of armor.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> It's a pretty impressive suit of armor.




I'll make a few more by this weekend. Next is a heavy weapon support unit. Similar to the Orso. Oh.. I should take one of the lighter suits and make it enhance the werewolf's abilities in melee combat or ability to survive it. 
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... what would be best for a werewolf? Kill everybody in the room before they can even start drawing their guns, or survive in case anybody gets lucky in the draw and then then drawing a bead-and THEN kill everybody in the room?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well... what would be best for a werewolf? Kill everybody in the room before they can even start drawing their guns, or survive in case anybody gets lucky in the draw and then then drawing a bead-and THEN kill everybody in the room?




Well.. Could give them some defense bonus in the form of like deflection or the like.. so a suit of light armour, which adjusts its size for when they change, which grants a deflection bonus against range attacks so they don't have to worry as much about being gunned down as they charge into combat?

Or something that enhances their melee capabilities.. similar to the Orso's flaming claws and any melee weapon they hold? bursts in speed maybe?


----------



## Kobold Boots

First, kudos to the people working on this.  It's great stuff and I'm really impressed with the work going into it.

Second, if you ever want to monetize any of this, you need to think seriously about not putting it up in the public domain.

That said, back to regular programming.


----------



## kronos182

A piece of heavy armour for bringing the really big guns to the field.


Mortis Commercianter (Death Dealer)
Death Dealer armour is a set of large heavy armour, even more so than Templar battle armour, covered in heavy plates. The joints are also hydraulically enhanced for supporting heavy weights of large weapons. The death dealer also a piece of new experimental equipment, in the form of an arcane-electro generator. The arcane-electro generator stores and generates electrical power for the hydraulic and gyro support system and also the arcane enhancements.
Death dealer armoured squads are elite units that use the heaviest weapons possible to bring proper death to the undead hordes. A squad of death dealers making their approach upon a battlefield is usually more than enough to cause undead hordes and their allies to break ranks before they unleash their awesome weaponry. These units are usually assigned weapons such as miniguns, light vehicle or mech weapons such as the D21 stake launcher. They also come with various magical systems to help keep the user alive and fighting until the bitter end. A partially folding shield is mounted on the arm that doesn't have the weapon mounted on. It's designed so that as the user holds up the weapon and supports it with the shield arm, the shield provides more protection to the torso, helping to deflect incoming attacks.

Magus Facio HKA Mortis Commercianter Battle Armor (Heavy Armor Prof.)
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +9
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Maximum Dex Bonus: +2
Armor Penalty: -8
Arcane Spell Failure:
Speed (30 ft.): 15 ft.
Weight: 62 lbs.
PDC: 43
Restriction: Illegal (+4)

Mortis Commercianter Battle Armor features the Integrated Equipment (Night Vision Goggles) Gadget, the Integrated Equipment (Gas Mask) Gadget, and the Integrated Equipment (Walkie-Talkie, Professional) Gadget, all of which are located in the helmet. These Gadgets are unremoveable, and cannot be added again. Hydraulic, gyro and clamp system on the arms allows the user to carry and use huge sized weapons as if they were large, and autofire attacks have their penalties reduced by 1. The user must still have proper proficiencies to properly use the weapon. Constant magical enhancing effect that grants the user +6 to Strength. While wearing the suit the user treats weapons and ammo attached to the armour as their light load even if it is in their medium load. A shield mounted on the support arm provides +2 Defense when deployed. As long as the user is proficient in its use, he/she doesn't suffer from penalties of attacking with the shield deployed.  Also, once a day, for 3 rounds, the user can cast stoneskin, granting damage reduction 10/- against all physical damage. This includes slashing, bludgeoning, piercing and ballistic damage. With the shield deployed and as long as the user doesn't move, the user can activate a magical deflection field. This field grants a +4 deflection bonus against all ranged attacks and +4 bonus against any magical affects that the user does not want to affect him. The gauntlets of the armour allow the user to make lethal unarmed strikes, and the shield makes a good bludgeon, making the user be considered armed even without a weapon.
Mount: The user's main arm, usually the right, is designed with clamps and mounts to support heavy weapons, such as .50 cal heavy machine guns, 7.62mm or 8mm miniguns, the heavy D21 stake launcher, or other 1 slot mech scale weapons. The back mounts will support a large ammunition drum, usually in the range of several hundred to a thousand rounds, depending on the size of the caliber. For mech based weapons, take the amount of ammunition the base unit carries. For example, the D21 stake launcher carries 4 belts of 50 stakes for a total of 200 stakes. Weapons are sold separately.


----------



## Sanity97

What about specially designed guns for the frienzied cross

I like the idea of Lycan specific gear


----------



## kronos182

Sanity97 said:


> What about specially designed guns for the frienzied cross
> 
> I like the idea of Lycan specific gear




I'm surprised anyone still looks at this since TheVengefulKoala kind of disappeared..


----------



## Sanity97

I sought of just found it, I was looking for a vampire campaign and found it a week ago. I've been reading it since then, but if more information about the setting could be made, I would be grateful


----------



## kronos182

Sanity97 said:


> I sought of just found it, I was looking for a vampire campaign and found it a week ago. I've been reading it since then, but if more information about the setting could be made, I would be grateful





Unfortunately the creator of this setting hasn't been around for almost 6 years.
I've got no problem creating gear and such for it, or other campaigns, but I don't know the direction the creator was going with this setting before he disappeared. 
If you want to continue it, I guess that'd be OK?


----------



## Sanity97

I would really appreciate you putting in the effort, if the original creator is gone, I might even help (even though I am not good at this sort of thing) 

But all the help you could give me would be appreciated


----------



## kronos182

Sanity97 said:


> I would really appreciate you putting in the effort, if the original creator is gone, I might even help (even though I am not good at this sort of thing)
> 
> But all the help you could give me would be appreciated




I've got a lot of gear, mech,  vehicles, feats, skills, soon some spells and psionics, and templates over here http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?474869-Kronos-s-d20-Stuff
Not a whole lot vampire/werewolf specific outside of what I've posted here, but a few.
I also take requests, such as on the Coreline thread.


----------

